# Dark Side Theater



## m0j0

Here's my small little HT space, which I have dubbed "Dark Side Theater" as I'm a fan of Star Wars and my oldest daughter growing up always called me Vader, so this is a homage to the greatest Father in the galaxy, Vader himself, and to the dark side of the Force!


All in all, I've probably put in about 17k on this project and I am pretty happy with the results. Just to give you a frame of reference, here's what the room looked like just before we bought the house a few years ago:
























Current images of the entrance to the theater:






























Recent images of the inside of the theater:
























































Equipment List:


Projector: Sony VPL-VW695ES (4K SXRD, 1,800 lumens) 
Screen: Stewart Cima Neve Fixed Frame 115" 2.35:1
AVR: Denon AVR-X4400H (9.2 channel that supports 11 channels with external amp)
External Amps: Outlaw Audio Model 5000 (5 x 120 watts into 8 ohms or 5 x 180 watts into 4 ohms), Behringer NX3000 (2 x 900 Watts into 4 Ohms)
Speakers: Fronts - Polk Audio LSiM 705's, Center - Polk Audio LSiM 704c, Side Surrounds - Polk Audio LSiM 703's, Rear Surrounds - Polk Audio LS 265LS's, Atmos speakers - Focal Sibs
Subwoofers: 2 x Monolith 15" THX Ultra 1,000 watt ported subwoofers, 4 x JBL GX Series 12" 4 ohm subwoofers (for BOSS platform), 1 x JBL GX Series 12" 4 ohm subwoofer (for BOSS Back)
Bass Shakers: 4 x Buttkicker LFE's, 1 Buttkicker BKA1000-4 amp, 1 Buttkicker BK-QCP Quick Connect Switch
HT Seating: Octane Charger XS300 Row of 4 (manual recline)
Blu-Ray Player: Panasonic DP-UB820 4K Ultra HD
Media Player: 2019 Nvidia Shield TV Pro, 3GB Ram, 16GB Storage
AVR Cooling: 2 x AC Infinity Multifan S7
AV Rack: Nexera 101012 Jasper Audio Tower
Voice control: Amazon Echo Dot
Voice controlled light switches: HeimVision Wi-Fi Smart Plugs x 2
LED Lighting: WenTop LED Light Strip (under seats), 2x Up/Down 2W LED Wall Sconce Light Fixtures (Red LED)
Blu-Ray Storage: 4x Wallniture Bali Floating Wall Mount Metal U Shape Book shelves
Speaker stands: Rockville RHTSB 36" Bookshelf speaker stands


----------



## m0j0

One of the projects I did was a hush box to quiet the room somewhat when I run the projector on high lamp mode for 4k HDR movies. Here's the link to the post:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...n/3087988-my-first-hush-box.html#post58496216


----------



## m0j0

And in my pursuit of tactile bass, here's my BOSS mini-riser build link:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...2991522-hideaway-theater-99.html#post58347100


----------



## gibson61

Really nice work. The entrance is awesome. You should post this in the Dedicated Theater and construction thread . Way more traffic. I am sure many will love it.


----------



## m0j0

gibson61 said:


> Really nice work. The entrance is awesome. You should post this in the Dedicated Theater and construction thread . Way more traffic. I am sure many will love it.



Thanks! I will look into posting in that thread. Appreciate the recommendation!


----------



## chadsmith013

sweet room man...making us Florida peeps proud.


----------



## SuperFist

Nice job on the Dark Side Theater, Vader! It definitely has some Mojo!


----------



## m0j0

SuperFist said:


> Nice job on the Dark Side Theater, Vader! It definitely has some Mojo!



Hahaha, thanks @SuperFist!


----------



## m0j0

chadsmith013 said:


> sweet room man...making us Florida peeps proud.



Thanks @chadsmith013, appreciate the compliment! Gotta represent us Florida folks since we don't have any fancy basements to work with!


----------



## Frohlich

Cool room. Job well done.


----------



## chadsmith013

m0j0 said:


> Thanks @chadsmith013, appreciate the compliment! Gotta represent us Florida folks since we don't have any fancy basements to work with!


exactly...having a basement would be such a solution, so we have to make it work somehow.


----------



## m0j0

Frohlich said:


> Cool room. Job well done.



Thanks! It's not a high performer like Opa's Alley but it's pretty good for a budget space and we really enjoy watching movies in there!


----------



## m0j0

Here's my post about the building of the wall:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...construction/3076036-wall-has-been-built.html


----------



## m0j0

Here's a picture of the artist who painted the walls for me (she's my son's wife):


----------



## m0j0

Here's what the wall looked like just before painting:


----------



## m0j0

In my desire to have a blacked out room, I decided to by some cheap black carpet tiles and lay them down wall to wall. I bought 12 boxes for 10 bucks each from WalMart and went to work:


----------



## m0j0

Here's a pic with my younger sister and I in front of the theater:


----------



## m0j0

And here's some pictures of my previous HT space, which I dubbed the "LHT", before it got "upgraded" to the Dark Side (so I literally went from the Light Side to the Dark Side):


----------



## matth22

m0j0 said:


> And here's some pictures of my previous HT space, which I dubbed the "LHT", before it got "upgraded" to the Dark Side (so I literally went from the Light Side to the Dark Side):


Great theater! Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## darthray

@*m0jo* glad to see, you have already created your own thread 

Look very good, and thanks for the pictures.


Darth


----------



## m0j0

Here's a picture of the AVR cooling fans. The two on top suck hot air out of the AVR, the fan on the left blows in cool air across the AVR and the right side blows exhaust/hot air out of the cabinet. It works really well and the AVR never really even gets warm any more, which is saying something for a Denon 4400.


----------



## darthray

m0j0 said:


> Here's a picture of the AVR cooling fans. The two on top suck hot air out of the AVR, the fan on the left blows in cool air across the AVR and the right side blows exhaust/hot air out of the cabinet. It works really well and the AVR never really even gets warm any more, which is saying something for a Denon 4400.


 
Also got four of them, two blow in air into my main amp. And the other two for my AVP. Great little fans to have, mine are control by a dual warming sensor to come on and off as needed. This way, my amp and AVP are control separately 

I like what you did, two to suck out the warm due to your thighs space. And the other blowing in cool air, and very well thought out idea.


Darth


----------



## m0j0

Posted up all new pictures over on the Dedicated Theater > Show me your completed theater space:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...e-your-completed-theater-66.html#post58701132


----------



## lizrussspike

@m0j0, love wat you have done here! I can only imagine what is would be like watching flicks in that room Vader. Love the BOSS too!!!
TR is another level of addiction


----------



## DavidK442

Fantastic. Fully blacked out and a complete array of Polk LSI's. Nice! What a transformation from your first theater. I imagine the improvement is monumental. The grandmother who decorated the house before you probably would not approve, but I love the Darth Vader theme.


----------



## m0j0

lizrussspike said:


> @m0j0, love wat you have done here! I can only imagine what is would be like watching flicks in that room Vader. Love the BOSS too!!!
> TR is another level of addiction


Thanks @lizrussspike! Go BOSS or go home!


----------



## m0j0

DavidK442 said:


> Fantastic. Fully blacked out and a complete array of Polk LSI's. Nice! What a transformation from your first theater. I imagine the improvement is monumental. The grandmother who decorated the hose before you probably would not approve, but I love the Darth Vader theme.


Ha ha ha! What Grandma don’t know won’t hurt her... watching John Wick 3 right now and it’s just bullets flying all around the room!


----------



## avsBuddy

What shelf are you using for the center channel? I've been considering doing the same - floating shelf from IKEA or something, but my center is rear ported and I didn't think it would sound as good. 
By the way, great choice on the speakers - I love Polk LSi series! They just came out with the Legend flagship and I'm looking forward to attending one of the local demo events for them.


----------



## m0j0

avsBuddy said:


> What shelf are you using for the center channel? I've been considering doing the same - floating shelf from IKEA or something, but my center is rear ported and I didn't think it would sound as good.
> By the way, great choice on the speakers - I love Polk LSi series! They just came out with the Legend flagship and I'm looking forward to attending one of the local demo events for them.


I wish I could tell you but I don’t remember where I bought it or which kind it is. It’s not from IKEA for sure. I just searched until I found something that matched the dimensions of my center channel.


----------



## m0j0

Moved the side surrounds up to the side of the seats and placed on stands. Changed out the 110" 16x9 Silver Ticket screen for a 115" 2.35:1 Stewart Cima screen and had the projector professionally calibrated by Chad B! Moved the front speakers wider (to ensure they don't block the screen) and more forward, with less toe in to get a better overall soundstage. Movies look and sound amazing after these few changes to the theater. Having a great time watching movies!


----------



## Kevnmin

Great build @m0j0 ! Love the painted wall on the outside entrance! I really like the DIY hush box for the projector!


----------



## m0j0

Saw some pics of SBuger's theater and he gave me an idea for how to deal with the side surrounds in my setup. The problem I have is that my room is pretty small, and if you sit in the side seats you will have a speaker pretty much in your ear. So, I moved the side surrounds even further forward than I had them initially and now also angled them away from the seating a bit. The result is a much better experience for the people sitting in the outside seats, and because the LSiM's have good dispersion, I don't feel like I'm losing anything from the MLP. In fact, I like the way it sounds even better in that the pans are smoother and more natural feeling, since the distance between the center to the front speaker is about the same distance to the side surround, and about the same distance from the side surround to the rear surround, etc.


----------



## m0j0

Continuing with my efforts to experiment with the speaker placement across the board, I decided to move the rear atmos speakers from the border of the rear wall out to the side walls just behind the seating position (moved from rear heights over to side heights). So far, I can say it has been a good move. I hear more details than I did before and front to rear and rear to front atmos effects sound more full and distinct. I think it may have something to do with just hearing things better that are in front or to the side vs coming from the rear. At any rate, I have been happy with this change, so I will stick with this placement.


----------



## SBuger

m0j0 said:


> Saw some pics of SBuger's theater and he gave me an idea for how to deal with the side surrounds in my setup. The problem I have is that my room is pretty small, and if you sit in the side seats you will have a speaker pretty much in your ear. So, I moved the side surrounds even further forward than I had them initially and now also angled them away from the seating a bit. The result is a much better experience for the people sitting in the outside seats, and because the LSiM's have good dispersion, I don't feel like I'm losing anything from the MLP. In fact, I like the way it sounds even better in that the pans are smoother and more natural feeling, since the distance between the center to the front speaker is about the same distance to the side surround, and about the same distance from the side surround to the rear surround, etc.


 @m0j0 – I seriously love everything about your Home Theater!!!! It has SO much character, inside and out!!! Plus not only that, I’m sure it’s quite the performer too with that BOSS, as well as an awesome speaker setup with Atmos and all that. Now looks like you’ve got your SS’s and Top Rears positioned in the best place as well. I'm so glad to hear that trick worked for your Side Surround speakers like it did on mine  

WOW what a transformation from what your room was before to what it is now!!! Also, what a fantastic job on that awesome entrance wall …the building of it, as well as what the artist painted on it. SUPER COOL!!!!

I’m sure you and the family get a ton of enjoyment out it


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> @*m0j0* – I seriously love everything about your Home Theater!!!! It has SO much character, inside and out!!! Plus not only that, I’m sure it’s quite the performer too with that BOSS, as well as an awesome speaker setup with Atmos and all that. Now looks like you’ve got your SS’s and Top Rears positioned in the best place as well. I'm so glad to hear that trick worked for your Side Surround speakers like it did on mine
> 
> WOW what a transformation from what your room was before to what it is now!!! Also, what a fantastic job on that awesome entrance wall …the building of it, as well as what the artist painted on it. SUPER COOL!!!!
> 
> I’m sure you and the family get a ton of enjoyment out it



Really appreciate it sir! It's always been my dream to have a true home theater one day, so I'm pretty happy with it for sure!


----------



## Craig Peer

Clever way to mount the hush box. I really like not hearing my projector ! Where does it vent to ? Attic ? I might have missed that part.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Clever way to mount the hush box. I really like not hearing my projector ! Where does it vent to ? Attic ? I might have missed that part.



In version 1, it's just venting out of the top rear of the box back into the room. However, in version 2, which I'm hoping to put into effect during the Christmas break, I plan to vent out the back of the box, through the wall, into the bathroom, which is the room directly behind the theater.


----------



## m0j0

After seeing some amazing screenshots from @*Craig Peer* , I decided to pull out the ole' Panasonic Lumix and snap a few pics in my theater last night. I don't have a tripod so I didn't do as good of a job as I would like, but it will at least give some idea of the image I am getting from my Sony 695ES and Stewart Cima screen.


----------



## Craig Peer

Nice. A tripod makes things much easier, but those look good.


----------



## SBuger

Right on man, those still shots look really nice @m0j0 !! I thought MIB:I and Spiderman:FFH on 4k disc has some of the best PQ I've seen!!


----------



## m0j0

A couple more screenshots now that I picked up a tripod for my camera...


----------



## m0j0

Ok, I completed version 2 of the hush box. I took down the original mounting stands I had in place because it was a bit rickity and I wanted something more even/stable. Also, I built the hush box a few inches longer to accommodate the old stands, so I was able to shorten the box about 2-3 inches after switching over to the different stands. And because I was able to get the stands even and stable, I took down the metal chains I was using to provide support to the front of the box from the ceiling. However, the big improvement in version 2.0 is that I cut holes in the wall and placed the exhaust fans on the holes to suck hot air coming from the heat pipes into the next room (which is a guest bathroom). This has made a huge improvement in the comfort level in the room, as it could get quite warm after a few hours of movie watching before with the lamp running on high mode. I also made a port cover on the left side to cover up the hole I had cut for access to ports. I can swivel the cover as I used only one screw on one end if I need to gain access. It looks a little dorky but it gives a good seal and the hush box is actually quite a bit quieter now with that change, as well as a quiter room due to better alignment to rear wall of the box after cutting down a few inches along the back side.


----------



## Craig Peer

Are you using these fans - https://www.acinfinity.com/ac-axial-fans/ And which ones ?


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Are you using these fans - https://www.acinfinity.com/ac-axial-fans/ And which ones ?



These are the ones I am using:


These are the pair I use for exhaust:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MZ6VNII/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


This is the one I use for intake:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00G05A2MU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


The good thing about these is they can all be run off of a single USB connection from the projector, so no need to try and connect to a wall socket. You can get a few more CFM if you run wall powered, but I don't find that I really need any more air flow than what these provide. There is also a selector switch so you can run at slow, medium or high speed. I just set all mine to high as they aren't that loud at all.


----------



## avsBuddy

Lots of smart thinking here. Venting to bathroom is genius and exhaust grills in bathroom look very slick!

Very brave mounting projector via Sheetrock anchors! To be fair, you are using the right kind that expand and create a sandwich with Sheetrock in the middle. Though I'm sure you are fine, in the future, I would use metal anchors for jobs like these. 

I just mounted rear speakers to the wall using 4 holes. Because of bracket location, only part of the bracket was over stud. So I used two holes in the bracket along one side to drive bolts into a stud. To keep load even, I attached the other two side holes using metal anchors into the Sheetrock wall. A little bit overboard, I know, but those speakers are expensive and 22lb each hanging off the wall. That means, like in your case center of gravity is actually away from the wall so effective weight is higher as well as force vector pushes away from wall rather than straight down.

Because I have cement board behind Sheetrock for sound insulation, my wall thickness was over 1". So I used these anchors:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/TOGGLER-2-...e-Bolt-Drywall-Anchor-Screws-Included/3183813

For regular Sheetrock, and a lighter duty job (these are "only" rated to 85lb) I had good luck with these:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/6-32-x-...d-Combo-Drive-Screw-4-Pieces-803762/204273420


----------



## Craig Peer

Clever venting idea and maximizes what little space you have.


----------



## m0j0

avsBuddy said:


> Lots of smart thinking here. Venting to bathroom is genius and exhaust grills in bathroom look very slick!
> 
> Very brave mounting projector via Sheetrock anchors! To be fair, you are using the right kind that expand and create a sandwich with Sheetrock in the middle. Though I'm sure you are fine, in the future, I would use metal anchors for jobs like these.
> 
> I just mounted rear speakers to the wall using 4 holes. Because of bracket location, only part of the bracket was over stud. So I used two holes in the bracket along one side to drive bolts into a stud. To keep load even, I attached the other two side holes using metal anchors into the Sheetrock wall. A little bit overboard, I know, but those speakers are expensive and 22lb each hanging off the wall. That means, like in your case center of gravity is actually away from the wall so effective weight is higher as well as force vector pushes away from wall rather than straight down.
> 
> Because I have cement board behind Sheetrock for sound insulation, my wall thickness was over 1". So I used these anchors:
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/TOGGLER-2-...e-Bolt-Drywall-Anchor-Screws-Included/3183813
> 
> For regular Sheetrock, and a lighter duty job (these are "only" rated to 85lb) I had good luck with these:
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/6-32-x-...d-Combo-Drive-Screw-4-Pieces-803762/204273420



Thanks for the comments, which are always welcomed! I used these same wall anchors previously when I wall mounted my LSiM 703's, which are very heavy bookshelf speakers, so I knew they could handle the load. I was able to hit studs on the left side but no such luck on the right side, so I felt pretty confident with three of these anchors that I would be just fine.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Clever venting idea and maximizes what little space you have.



I asked the wife if I could build a cabinet in the bathroom and place the projector in there, and she said heck to the no, but was okay with the venting idea, so off I went to find the hole saw...


----------



## m0j0

Bought some foam sealant at Lowe's today and sealed up all the cracks and crevices on the hush box to help get the best possible seal, both to keep the heat from leaking into the room and to control the fan noise as much as possible. Turned out pretty good for a couple of bucks and a little spraying, cleaning and eventually touch up paint work.


----------



## m0j0

After a few more days, I am pretty amazed at the improvement sound and heat wise by using the foam sealant. It made quite a big difference.


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> After a few more days, I am pretty amazed at the improvement sound and heat wise by using the foam sealant. It made quite a big difference.


I love having a hush box / projector closet. You just never have to worry about how loud a projector is.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> I love having a hush box / projector closet. You just never have to worry about how loud a projector is.


The difference is remarkable. I am hearing much more details in the movie now with a more quiet projector, especially from the rear surrounds.


----------



## m0j0

Many exciting changes coming soon to the Dark Side Theater! Just hooked up the Mini DSP 2x4HD the wife bought me for Christmas last night and did some basic PEQ adjustments. So far, the BOSS is feeling more robust and the bass is sounding much more tight and not boomy. Still have a lot of work to do to tweak and get it right (and at some point, being able to start working with BEQ), but the New Year is off to a good start. I also have a deal lined up for some Buttkicker LFE's, so that's coming soon... and I ordered some acoustic treatments from GIK Acoustics so that will be a great addition as well. Lastly, my Monolith THX 15 Ultra that I RMA'd was received and a new one was shipped out to me, which I will receive mid week next week. A whole lot of work to do but getting pretty excited about how it's going to sound once complete. 2020 get ready because I'm getting ready to bring it to the next level!


----------



## tigerhonaker

m0j0 said:


> Many exciting changes coming soon to the Dark Side Theater! Just hooked up the Mini DSP 2x4HD the wife bought me for Christmas last night and did some basic PEQ adjustments. So far, the BOSS is feeling more robust and the bass is sounding much more tight and not boomy. Still have a lot of work to do to tweak and get it right (and at some point, being able to start working with BEQ), but the New Year is off to a good start. I also have a deal lined up for some Buttkicker LFE's, so that's coming soon... and I ordered some acoustic treatments from GIK Acoustics so that will be a great addition as well. Lastly, my Monolith THX 15 Ultra that I RMA'd was received and a new one was shipped out to me, which I will receive mid week next week. A whole lot of work to do but getting pretty excited about how it's going to sound once complete. 2020 get ready because I'm getting ready to bring it to the next level!


I enjoyed going through all the posting on your H/T. 

Oh, and not to forget the picture of you and your sister, outstanding. 
It's nice to see who the person really is that's on AVS.

Enjoy 2020 with your incoming changes ...............

Terry


----------



## m0j0

tigerhonaker said:


> I enjoyed going through all the posting on your H/T.
> 
> Oh, and not to forget the picture of you and your sister, outstanding.
> It's nice to see who the person really is that's on AVS.
> 
> Enjoy 2020 with your incoming changes ...............
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry for checking out my HT thread!


----------



## tigerhonaker

m0j0 said:


> Thanks Terry for checking out my HT thread!


*I see you and I did something very similar.*

I had a lady friend that had a lady friend of her's to make me custom covers in Deep-Black-Velvet.
I also covered the sides on my Left & Right main JML speakers.
Plus I did the same with the top of the JML center channel speaker on top-side.
lastly and this is still waiting for the permanent install is the Deep-Black "Area-Low-Shag Rug".
Major improvement on the overall picture.











Terry


----------



## m0j0

tigerhonaker said:


> *I see you and I did something very similar.*
> 
> I had a lady friend that had a lady friend of her's to make me custom covers in Deep-Black-Velvet.
> I also covered the sides on my Left & Right main JML speakers.
> Plus I did the same with the top of the JML center channel speaker on top-side.
> lastly and this is still waiting for the permanent install is the Deep-Black "Area-Low-Shag Rug".
> Major improvement on the overall picture.
> 
> View attachment 2662736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry



Those custom black velvet covers are awesome! Nice touch! Mine are just basic, no sewing involved, but I had to do something to control those reflections off the screen. Nice rug too!


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Many exciting changes coming soon to the Dark Side Theater! Just hooked up the Mini DSP 2x4HD the wife bought me for Christmas last night and did some basic PEQ adjustments. So far, the BOSS is feeling more robust and the bass is sounding much more tight and not boomy. Still have a lot of work to do to tweak and get it right (and at some point, being able to start working with BEQ), but the New Year is off to a good start. I also have a deal lined up for some Buttkicker LFE's, so that's coming soon..*. and I ordered some acoustic treatments from GIK Acoustics so that will be a great addition as well.* Lastly, my Monolith THX 15 Ultra that I RMA'd was received and a new one was shipped out to me, which I will receive mid week next week. A whole lot of work to do but getting pretty excited about how it's going to sound once complete. 2020 get ready because I'm getting ready to bring it to the next level!


GIK room treatments work really well. I've been adding bass traps in my theater, and ceiling diffusors. It's really tamed the boomy bass on the one side of my theater ( almost an alcove on that side ). I have another 12 - 1' x 4' and one 2' x 3' bass traps coming shortly. My room treatments will then be finished.


----------



## tigerhonaker

m0j0 said:


> Those custom black velvet covers are awesome! Nice touch! Mine are just basic, no sewing involved, but I had to do something to control those reflections off the screen. Nice rug too!


Below is something that might come in handy.
I used this on all my JML speakers to hold the *Deep-Black-Velvet* in place.
It works perfect and you can easily remove it later if needed.


















Terry


----------



## m0j0

tigerhonaker said:


> Below is something that might come in handy.
> I used this on all my JML speakers to hold the *Deep-Black-Velvet* in place.
> It works perfect and you can easily remove it later if needed.
> 
> View attachment 2662792
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662794
> 
> 
> 
> Terry



Awesome, thanks for the tip!


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> GIK room treatments work really well. I've been adding bass traps in my theater, and ceiling diffusors. It's really tamed the boomy bass on the one side of my theater ( almost an alcove on that side ). I have another 12 - 1' x 4' and one 2' x 3' bass traps coming shortly. My room treatments will then be finished.



Your thread inspired me to reach out to them and get some advice. Mostly I will be using tri corner traps and some 244s on the front and back walls for now.


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Your thread inspired me to reach out to them and get some advice. Mostly I will be using tri corner traps and some 244s on the front and back walls for now.


Bass traps and acoustic treatments are things you can chip away at, a box at a time. Re-calibrate your audio after every change. Then see where things are at.


----------



## BatmanActual

This is a crazy awesome setup 👍


----------



## m0j0

BatmanActual said:


> This is a crazy awesome setup 👍


From one dark lord to another, thanks! It has been a lot of fun seeing where this HT setup will go. It’s a journey and has evolved quite a bit from just a couch and projector shooting onto a wall with headphones attached to the projector because I didn’t have a stereo or speakers in the room, to now.


----------



## BatmanActual

m0j0 said:


> From one dark lord to another, thanks! It has been a lot of fun seeing where this HT setup will go. It’s a journey and has evolved quite a bit from just a couch and projector shooting onto a wall with headphones attached to the projector because I didn’t have a stereo or speakers in the room, to now.


I'm a big SW fan too so it's a neat design to see. The barn door entryway adds a lot of cool factor too. You just need a fog machine to blast the doorway on entry and exit now!


----------



## m0j0

Ok, we have liftoff!


Purchased some used Buttkicker equipment via Facebook Marketplace for 450 bucks, which includes 5 Buttkicker LFE's, one Buttkicker amp, one Buttkicker switch and some add-on mounting plates which I don't need so removed them. Got everything installed last night and man, I am not sure if my back is sore from the install work or from the beating I took testing these out! Fun stuff!


Now to work on strapping my chairs down to the plywood, because they are a bouncing all over the place...


----------



## m0j0

Here's the link to the Operation Buttkicker thread I started as well, which has a few more details:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-subwoofers-bass-transducers/3113722-operation-buttkicker.html


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Bass traps and acoustic treatments are things you can chip away at, a box at a time. Re-calibrate your audio after every change. Then see where things are at.



Looks like GIK is a bit behind on shipping their orders. Received my estimated date, which is January 28th. Very much looking forward to receiving them all!


----------



## SBuger

m0j0 said:


> Ok, we have liftoff!
> 
> 
> Purchased some used Buttkicker equipment via Facebook Marketplace for 450 bucks, which includes 5 Buttkicker LFE's, one Buttkicker amp, one Buttkicker switch and some add-on mounting plates which I don't need so removed them. Got everything installed last night and man, I am not sure if my back is sore from the install work or from the beating I took testing these out! Fun stuff!
> 
> Now to work on strapping my chairs down to the plywood, because they are a bouncing all over the place...


Man, that really is a smoking deal for all that BK equipment!!! We’ve already talked about some stuff for their setup and all that in your Operation Buttkicker thread, but didn’t know you tried them yet. Yeah, they can dish out a pretty brutal beating for sure, to you and your seats!!! 

If it ends up being too much and you don’t like it for whatever reason, let me know and I’ll try to help take all that BK stuff off your hands  LOL


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> Man, that really is a smoking deal for all that BK equipment!!! We’ve already talked about some stuff for their setup and all that in your Operation Buttkicker thread, but didn’t know you tried them yet. Yeah, they can dish out a pretty brutal beating for sure, to you and your seats!!!
> 
> If it ends up being too much and you don’t like it for whatever reason, let me know and I’ll try to help take all that BK stuff off your hands  LOL



You'll be the first to know if I decide to get rid of it...


----------



## m0j0

When I said I was going to strap down my chairs to the BOSS, I wasn't kidding! Definitely helped with keeping my seats from bouncing as much as before and allows me to get a cleaner sound and more enjoyable movie experience overall. Worth the time and money spent on these. In fact, I might buy some more!


----------



## m0j0

Valentin Mercier said:


> This is awesome



Thank you sir! It's a work in progress but I do love watching movies in my Dark Side Theater!


----------



## m0j0

A lot of changes to the setup last two nights. I finally got my two 15 inch Monolith subs added in to the mix, replacing my Monolith 10's up front. I also took the BK's off the back of the BOSS platform and mounted them directly to the back of each seat where there is a wood beam/brace going across. Much better feel from that change. I also added some felt feet to the seats to keep that annoying sound of plastic banging on bare wood that I would get when the TR got going. And I added some tubes to my BOSS to make it more of a hover board. It really improved the feel and is real game changer! With the repositioning of the BK's and the addition of the tubes, my setup went from pretty good to flat out the most awesome thing you have ever experienced type good!


----------



## chadsmith013

very cool...sweet looking theater..pretty cool watching your theater progress..

with all the DIY you went..Im suprised you didnt go DIY with the subs as well.


----------



## m0j0

chadsmith013 said:


> very cool...sweet looking theater..pretty cool watching your theater progress..
> 
> with all the DIY you went..Im suprised you didnt go DIY with the subs as well.



I'm probably working up to that, but for now I think I am happy with the Monoliths up front.


----------



## Craig Peer

Looks like your going to have some kick ass bass ( pun fully intended ).  Looking good !


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Looks like your going to have some kick ass bass ( pun fully intended ).  Looking good !



Oh yeah, we will literally be rocking!


----------



## SBuger

m0j0 said:


> A lot of changes to the setup last two nights. I finally got my two 15 inch Monolith subs added in to the mix, replacing my Monolith 10's up front. I also took the BK's off the back of the BOSS platform and mounted them directly to the back of each seat where there is a wood beam/brace going across. Much better feel from that change. I also added some felt feet to the seats to keep that annoying sound of plastic banging on bare wood that I would get when the TR got going. And I added some tubes to my BOSS to make it more of a hover board. It really improved the feel and is real game changer! *With the repositioning of the BK's and the addition of the tubes, my setup went from pretty good to flat out the most awesome thing you have ever experienced type good!*


Thats what it's all about the right there and is what makes it all it all so rewarding ...is when the changes and effort we put in takes a good experience to a mind blowing one!!!    Awesome job, mate!!!!


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> Thats what it's all about the right there and is what makes it all it all so rewarding ...is when the changes and effort we put in takes a good experience to a mind blowing one!!!    Awesome job, mate!!!!



I agree 100%! The wife doesn't understand the obsession, but for me, it's a passion and a pursuit. I am pursuing that awesome, perfect experience where the sound is perfect, from the atmos and surround mix, to all the varying levels of bass, to the tactile responsiveness deep down into the low digits... I want all of it working together to weave a seamless experience of audio and video bliss...  And so I keep at it, keep reading the forums, keep asking questions and learning about REW and TR and BOSS and slopes and curves, etc....  Every day opens up new ideas and new possibilities and new things to try to achieve my goals. I know I still have a long way to go, but it sure is fun when things start to improve to the point where you go, man, this is it right here....


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Well you’re doing a fantastic job and are way ahead of the game just with your passion and drive to learn and explore and to do whatever it takes to achieve that experience you’re after. And that passion makes it FUN too  I know my passion (extreme obsessive passion actually LOL) is what has helped me get where I’m with mine over the years. So I hear ya brother, I too have tried to the best of my abilities and all that was learned on here and experimenting to get all that you mention. And yeah, the wife’s (or at least ours) just don’t quite understand the obsession huh LOL

You’re doing great and have one hell of a setup already!!! It can only get better from here as well with the more you learn and apply, along with the upgrades along the way when we can. Congrats on the new subs BTW!!!


----------



## jedi1982

Nice! Love the entrance


----------



## m0j0

jedi1982 said:


> Nice! Love the entrance


Thank you Jedi Master! Come to the dark side of the force!


----------



## m0j0

Ok, the Buttkickers are now in the vertical launch position. We have liftoff in T minus 8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 Blast Off!


----------



## m0j0

And here's an angled shot of the front of my HT with the Monolith 15's in between my Polk LSiM 705's and my Polk LSiM 704c center.


----------



## m0j0

The addition of the Buttkicker's to the back of my seats is really dialing up the intensity, as I had hoped they would! Watched Alita and Ready Player One last night, and both brought extensive shake and wobble! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## m0j0

Here's a picture of the Buttkicker mounted to the back of my seat. After some testing, I realized I needed to add A LOT more 3 inch screws to securely fasten everything to my seats.


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668312&d=1578781515


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Here's a picture of the Buttkicker mounted to the back of my seat. After some testing, I realized I needed to add A LOT more 3 inch screws to securely fasten everything to my seats.
> 
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2668312&d=1578781515


Ha ha - that's a lot of screws !


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Ha ha - that's a lot of screws !



Yeah, I wasn't screwing around! This thing is going to stay on tight!


----------



## m0j0

Found the perfect shirt!


https://www.blackmoonshirt.com/Speakers-make-me-happy


----------



## m0j0

Made a small change for a big impact recently with regard to atmos. I had previously moved the rear atmos speakers from the back of the room out to the sides and setup in my AVR as side height speakers. It definitely was better and I was hearing more sounds. However, I had angled them so that they pointed to the outside shoulder of the 2nd seat in from their side, thinking that would be the best way to go to keep the sound in that area of the theater. Well, I was reading in some other forum where people were talking about pointing speakers to the farthest seat opposite of each speaker and thought, I should probably try that with my rear atmos speakers. And wouldn't you know it, it was a revelation and made a huge difference! So, pointing my left height speaker to the far right seat and vice versa with my right height speaker and left far seat gave a very enveloping atmos experience. I can now truly hear sounds going left to right and right to left in both the front and rear atmos speakers, whereas before it was more distinct for the front atmos and more diffuse with the rears, which I just chalked up to the fact that the fronts were farther away and allowed for better imaging. Really enjoying the improved atmos experience!


----------



## m0j0

And here's some links to a few videos I posted over on the TR Thread:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-24.html#post59090844


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-24.html#post59090848


----------



## residentsystems

Awesome stuff glad I came across this thread. Nicely done!


----------



## m0j0

A few pictures of my atmos speakers... And what appears to be a fully operational Death Star has mysteriously appeared...


----------



## Nalleh

Love your theater  Very cool vibe and i am guessing very nice to watch movies 

Well done


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> A few pictures of my atmos speakers... And what appears to be a fully operational Death Star has mysteriously appeared...


The darker things get, the harder it is to photograph them ! Nice.


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> Love your theater  Very cool vibe and i am guessing very nice to watch movies
> 
> Well done


Thanks Nalleh! Yes, it is a great environment for watching movies! I wasn't sure how it was going to turn out, but each stage has been an improvement from the last, and now it's at the point where I am very happy with both the sound and picture quality. Always something to improve, but it's definitely to the point where you can become fully engrossed in the movie and really drawn into it, which has been the goal all along.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> The darker things get, the harder it is to photograph them ! Nice.


That's very true Craig!


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> That's very true Craig!


I have to over-expose the photos of my theater, and crank the lights, just to be able to show details. Then people think my walls and ceiling are white-ish ( they are dark gray ) and my sectional is Liberace Gold ( it's not  ).


----------



## gpmbc

Awesome set up man! I really like all the changes you’ve implemented.


----------



## m0j0

gpmbc said:


> Awesome set up man! I really like all the changes you’ve implemented.



Thanks! It's coming along pretty well considering I have very little in the way of handy man skills, but I am making it work! Just watched Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle last night with my new NX3000 amp hooked up to my BOSS mini riser, Buttkickers attached to seats and tubes added to BOSS to make it hovercraft enabled, and I was getting thrown around like a rag doll in my HT seats! It was the most fun I've had in some time! Really enjoyable when something you work on comes together and just exceeds anything you had ever hoped for. And the picture was phenonemal as well, which really adds to the realism of the experience.


----------



## gpmbc

Can you give the particulars for the inner tubes under the BOSS? Did it help with ULF or more of a floaty feel? NVM the first part, I see the markings on the inner tube LOL.


----------



## m0j0

gpmbc said:


> Can you give the particulars for the inner tubes under the BOSS? Did it help with ULF or more of a floaty feel? NVM the first part, I see the markings on the inner tube LOL.


It brings more TR feel, allows you to push more power to the BOSS for even more devastating TR punch, brings a bit more wobble and some negative pressure on occasion, and just overall takes the BOSS to the next level.


----------



## gpmbc

Great, thank you 😎.


----------



## m0j0

Added some more black velvet to the room. This time, to the right side. It really made a big difference and improved contrast even further when watching movies!


----------



## gpmbc

Looks good! What kind of paint is the velvet covering over? I have an area on the right side as well. Left side is completely velveted.


----------



## m0j0

gpmbc said:


> Looks good! What kind of paint is the velvet covering over? I have an area on the right side as well. Left side is completely velveted.


The paint is tricorn black. I had a black curtain in this area as well but it did reflect some light, so putting the triple black velvet over it has solved that issue and it’s just a black hole now!


----------



## gpmbc

Is this still holding with just the 2 hex bolts (how long are they) mounted into the wood? Also, where the rubber feet normally go, did you drill those out? I bought a few mounting plates and it seems like the mounting for those feet is on there good.


----------



## m0j0

gpmbc said:


> Is this still holding with just the 2 hex bolts (how long are they) mounted into the wood? Also, where the rubber feet normally go, did you drill those out? I bought a few mounting plates and it seems like the mounting for those feet is on there good.



Yes, still holding strong! I think the bolts were something like 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 inch long (I don't recall but think I posted that info somewhere), and were too short for the wood I was using so I had to bore out a hole on the back side so I could get the nut onto the bolts. I would recommend getting an appropriate length hex bolt for your own setup (I was just tired of going to the hardware store that day). And as far as the rubber feet, yes, I drilled those out.


----------



## Nalleh

^^^ I still can’t believe that mount is holding up, LOL!


----------



## m0j0

FINALLY received my order from GIK Acoustics for some bass traps. I got three full size tri traps with limiters plus one demi tri trap for the corners, two 244 bass traps with limiters in front of the subs, and one 244 bass trap in the rear of the room for first/second reflection points. I've got them all in place now and ready for testing tonight!


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Awesome on the GIK Bass traps!!!

Ive said earlier that I love your room, but man, that back wall just looks SO INSANELY COOL!!!


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> ^^^ Awesome on the GIK Bass traps!!!
> 
> Ive said earlier that I love your room, but man, that back wall just looks SO INSANELY COOL!!!



Thanks Shelby!


----------



## m0j0

I haven't re-run Audyssey or anything yet, but just wanted to give a quick test with the addition of the bass traps. I watched Mad Max Fury Road as it has a lot of heavy bass and has traditionally been a little more challenging for me to watch at decent volume in my HT (one of those movies that I have to turn way down). With the traps in place, I have to say, I was damn impressed! I had it cranked up and the system played clean and there was no boominess or overbearing sounds being exhibited. in fact, I bumped up the trim another 2dB on my subs and it still sounded clean! Also, because of the trap behind me, I felt like the system as a whole was way more 3 dimensional, and I could hear objects and sounds moving all around the room, which hasn't always been the case in my setup, and dialog was very clear throughout. I also enjoyed the big drums a bit more as I felt like I was able to distinguish their sounds better and more accurately than before. Overall, I think I can say that I am quite happy with the audio improvement with the addition of the bass traps, definitely worth the investment!


----------



## gpmbc

Good to hear!


----------



## Craig Peer

It should be better still after you run Audyssey again !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> It should be better still after you run Audyssey again !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Indeed it is! I ran a proper Audyssey calibration last night and then watched Ready Player One. Everything sounded exactly as I hoped it would! I know this movie very well and was able to listen critically to several demo scenes and everything sounded awesome! The dialog was the best I've ever heard it, clear and powerful with proper tone throughout. The bass was powerful and impactful but not boomy and really shined! Best I've heard it since I used to have VNF's behind me (which I can no longer run due to my tinnitus), and this is with my dual 15's in the front of the room! One scene I really like is when the zombie lady brings down the big axe right in front of Aech! It hit with tremendous authority, and is one of my key tests when I am setting up my subs! It aced that test! And again, I was very pleased with the 3d aspect of the sound, as it moved all around the room and was very distinct and accurate. I was even able to turn my atmos speakers down a bit (I used to run them about +5db hot, and now it sounds great at +2.5), and that all stems from the addition of the room treatments.


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Indeed it is! I ran a proper Audyssey calibration last night and then watched Ready Player One. Everything sounded exactly as I hoped it would! I know this movie very well and was able to listen critically to several demo scenes and everything sounded awesome! The dialog was the best I've ever heard it, clear and powerful with proper tone throughout. The bass was powerful and impactful but not boomy and really shined! Best I've heard it since I used to have VNF's behind me (which I can no longer run due to my tinnitus), and this is with my dual 15's in the front of the room! One scene I really like is when the zombie lady brings down the big axe right in front of Aech! It hit with tremendous authority, and is one of my key tests when I am setting up my subs! It aced that test! And again, I was very pleased with the 3d aspect of the sound, as it moved all around the room and was very distinct and accurate. I was even able to turn my atmos speakers down a bit (I used to run them about +5db hot, and now it sounds great at +2.5), and that all stems from the addition of the room treatments.




That is one of my go to “ test “ movies too. I bet it sounds great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhought

Looks awesome m0j0. Every time I look at your theater, the improvements made are impressive. You've done a lot in the last 6 months to bring out the best of magic in the movies. I love the totally blacked out look and using black material over your front speakers to make the screen appear to hover in the air. I bet the projector hush box made a big difference in immersion also. All those little details add up quickly to bring us one step closer to being there in the movie.

I have to echo what Shelby said also....your back wall with Darth and the red lights....SWEET!


----------



## m0j0

trhought said:


> Looks awesome m0j0. Every time I look at your theater, the improvements made are impressive. You've done a lot in the last 6 months to bring out the best of magic in the movies. I love the totally blacked out look and using black material over your front speakers to make the screen appear to hover in the air. I bet the projector hush box made a big difference in immersion also. All those little details add up quickly to bring us one step closer to being there in the movie.
> 
> I have to echo what Shelby said also....your back wall with Darth and the red lights....SWEET!



Thanks Tim! I am really digging the setup these days, as both picture and sound are just so enveloping! I try to flip back and forth and work on things to help improve the picture aspect for awhile, then flip back to audio and work on that for awhile. The hush box definitely made a big difference, and now with the acoustic treatments, I am really starting to experience 3d audio the way it's meant to be experienced, so I am pretty psyched about it! And of course, the TR with my HoverBOSS is 2nd to none and I just love being able to really experience the impact of the ULF of a movie (with BEQ in effect to really make the track dynamic and powerful on the ULF side)! It's been a learning curve but you guys here on the forum are a wealth of knowledge and I truly appreciate everyone's feedback and insight in helping me to finally achieve a life long dream of mine to have a true Home Theater that rivals any commercial theater experience out there!


----------



## trhought

m0j0 said:


> Thanks Tim! I am really digging the setup these days, as both picture and sound are just so enveloping! I try to flip back and forth and work on things to help improve the picture aspect for awhile, then flip back to audio and work on that for awhile. The hush box definitely made a big difference, and now with the acoustic treatments, I am really starting to experience 3d audio the way it's meant to be experienced, so I am pretty psyched about it! And of course, the TR with my HoverBOSS is 2nd to none and I just love being able to really experience the impact of the ULF of a movie (with BEQ in effect to really make the track dynamic and powerful on the ULF side)! It's been a learning curve but you guys here on the forum are a wealth of knowledge and I truly appreciate everyone's feedback and insight in helping me to finally achieve a life long dream of mine to have a true Home Theater that rivals any commercial theater experience out there!


That's awesome! You're soaking it up like a sponge and gettin' er done! It's a rewarding hobby. And best of all, we can share our passion with friends and family. After all, who doesn't like to watch movies


----------



## m0j0

Here's a few links to my posts about my HoverBOSS setup:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...991522-hideaway-theater-157.html#post59071058


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...991522-hideaway-theater-169.html#post59120484


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-29.html#post59175224


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...991522-hideaway-theater-182.html#post59269992


----------



## m0j0

Here's a few links to my posts about my BossBack setup:


https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-32.html#post59213802

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-35.html#post59230800

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-39.html#post59246608

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-44.html#post59256942


----------



## m0j0

Made some small changes to try and blackout the room a bit more. I took some cardboard boxes and added some triple black velvet to them, then stood them up in front of the subs. This helped to block out any light reflections coming from the top of the subs (which also have black velvet on them). I also added some velvet border tape to the speaker stands to help prevent light reflections from the screen being a distraction. So far, I am pretty happy with these little changes and it really helps get that "floating image" I am going for.


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Nice, black velvet helps sooooo much!!!


----------



## jason4vu

Wow! That entrance is amazing


----------



## m0j0

jason4vu said:


> Wow! That entrance is amazing



Thanks Jason!


----------



## m0j0

Link to my TR Gear settings:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-...ile-response-thread-bass-45.html#post59260592


----------



## m0j0

My Monster BOSS setup:


----------



## gpmbc

What do you think with the newest update?


----------



## m0j0

gpmbc said:


> What do you think with the newest update?



Still getting a feel for it. I think I may have let out a bit too much air from version 1, so hopefully I can rectify that and test again later.


----------



## m0j0

Monster BOSS updated to the 3rd and FINAL version, Version 3.


Write up I did on it after initial testing:

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...991522-hideaway-theater-195.html#post59420202


----------



## m0j0

Just absolutely loving my Monster BOSS setup right now! It's on a whole other level compared to my previous Hover BOSS setup! I just upgraded my 2nd Mini Riser last night to a Monster BOSS configuration and it's now also really good, but not exactly as good as my primary platform. I think it has to do with ride height, as the 2nd platform is about 1/4 inch to a 1/2 inch higher. Going to have to let out some air on it and get it down to the same ride height as the first platform, but for now, it will do nicely!


----------



## m0j0

Got the ride height on the 2nd platform all sorted out... It's all good in the hood now!


----------



## Vankyo

It is sooo cool! Great change!


----------



## m0j0

Vankyo said:


> It is sooo cool! Great change!



Thanks @Vankyo! It is small but really fun to watch movies in!


----------



## m0j0

Figured it's been a good while since I posted any pics, so here's some updated shots of the HT:


----------



## m0j0

And some more...


There's a few shots of the Monster BOSS tubes in there, and I stuffed some sound isolation foam under the BOSS all around to see if I could reduce the SPL a few dB's...


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Your room and setup are just so awesome!!! I never get tired of seeing pics of it . You’ve done an absolutely amazing job with it in a very short amount of time!!!! You have just added so many amazing additions to it, not just the TR part of it that we all know about fro over in the TR thread 

Truly a killer setup you got there!!!!!! 

Thanks for posting all the awesome pics. I don’t guess I realized you had such high a ceiling. I bet it’s great for a nice and big spacious sound too with your Atmos speakers . Also, I see your still rooking the side surrounds a little forward and angled forward of the seats. That's the best thing I ever did for my side surrounds in my small room.


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> ^^^ Your room and setup are just so awesome!!! I never get tired of seeing pics of it . You’ve done an absolutely amazing job with it in a very short amount of time!!!! You have just added so many amazing additions to it, not just the TR part of it that we all know about fro over in the TR thread
> 
> Truly a killer setup you got there!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting all the awesome pics. I don’t guess I realized you had such high a ceiling. I bet it’s great for a nice and big spacious sound too with your Atmos speakers . Also, I see your still rooking the side surrounds a little forward and angled forward of the seats. That's the best thing I ever did for my side surrounds in my small room.


Thanks Shelby! Yeah, I love the side surrounds setup this way, it really helps provide great surround sound while not overwhelming people sitting in the outside seats, so it's been a great change (thanks for that idea)! I have 12 foot ceilings in this space, so yes, it's pretty great for an atmos setup, I just wish the room was deeper, but it is what it is so I have made it work the best way I can.


----------



## m0j0

Here's a few pics of my BK's all wrapped up nicely to keep them quiet and also showing the additional wood supports I added to help with occasional pops and creaks I would hear when the BK's got really active before. I am now able to really feel big movement when the BK's hit and it's freakin' awesome!


----------



## m0j0

And here's some recent updates on my Monster BOSS setup. Update #1 was doubling up the 2.5 Hudson ISO's and placing them under the front and back of the BOSS platform along the center line, about an inch in, which helps to provide some sharpness to the TR. Update #2 is the addition of spray foam along the inside area between the driver and the tubes. This was done to see if it could help seal the tops of the tubes a bit better and to see if it could improve the TR of the platform by shrinking the space within the sealed tubes.


----------



## meles

m0j0 said:


> And here's some recent updates on my Monster BOSS setup. Update #1 was doubling up the 2.5 Hudson ISO's and placing them under the front and back of the BOSS platform along the center line, about an inch in, which helps to provide some sharpness to the TR. Update #2 is the addition of spray foam along the inside area between the driver and the tubes. This was done to see if it could help seal the tops of the tubes a bit better and to see if it could improve the TR of the platform by shrinking the space within the sealed tubes.


 @NALLAh below









I'm so confused because Nallah is sealed and you aren't quite. Is your setup techincally a monster hover boss?

edit: I now see the acryllic is very clear. Can't believe how many times I've looked at these and thought the acrylic was cut out in the center.


----------



## m0j0

meles said:


> @NALLAh below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so confused because Nallah is sealed and you aren't quite. Is your setup techincally a monster hover boss?


Mine is a different seal. I have a clear acrylic disk that is sealed to the tube by double sided tape, and then further sealed with duct tape.

As for Monster, yes, I used that term to describe my hover boss setup since I am using truck tires, aka monster truck, so I dubbed it Monster BOSS.


----------



## m0j0

So, I noticed a few days ago that the bass didn't sound right, so I checked and found out one of my two 15 inch Monolith's wasn't working properly. I pulled it out of the theater and plan to try and RMA it soon, but in the meantime the show must go on. So, I re-ran Audyssey and the sub trim started out at around -9.5 or so, which is ok, I can work with that. I increased sub trim to -2.5 and then set the output to -2 on the mDSP for the remaining monolith 15 to bring the final boost to around 5db. I threw in one of my go to movies for testing, Hobbs and Shaw, and was pretty dang impressed with the sound of the sub, plus the TR was just crushing it! I didn't expect any difference whatsoever with my HoverBOSS, BB, etc. as I was running the AVR sub trim at -2.5 before re-running Audyssey, but lo and behold, TR was off the chain and just crushing it! If I thought that was possible I would have done it long ago. There is a scene where Hobbs is driving a large truck and turns the vehicle and I could really feel each bump very powerfully and distinctly. Also, when Brixton shoots the flamethrower at the scientist, it just rips and you can feel the power! And every big punch is just exponentially powerful, just love watching this movie with my TR rig!

Edit: Mystery solved. I went back to look at old Audyssey settings and it turns out last time I had an initial sub trim of -6 after calibration. I dropped that down to -1.5, so a boost of 4.5db. This time, I got an initial trim setting of -9.5 and dropped the sub trim down to 2.5 for a total of 7db boost, so that is the difference I am experiencing...


----------



## meles

m0j0 said:


> So, I noticed a few days ago that the bass didn't sound right, so I checked and found out one of my two 15 inch Monolith's wasn't working properly. I pulled it out of the theater and plan to try and RMA it soon, but in the meantime the show must go on. So, I re-ran Audyssey and the sub trim started out at around -9.5 or so, which is ok, I can work with that. I increased sub trim to -2.5 and then set the output to -2 on the mDSP for the remaining monolith 15 to bring the final boost to around 5db. I threw in one of my go to movies for testing, Hobbs and Shaw, and was pretty dang impressed with the sound of the sub, plus the TR was just crushing it! I didn't expect any difference whatsoever with my HoverBOSS, BB, etc. as I was running the AVR sub trim at -2.5 before re-running Audyssey, but lo and behold, TR was off the chain and just crushing it! If I thought that was possible I would have done it long ago. There is a scene where Hobbs is driving a large truck and turns the vehicle and I could really feel each bump very powerfully and distinctly. Also, when Brixton shoots the flamethrower at the scientist, it just rips and you can feel the power! And every big punch is just exponentially powerful, just love watching this movie with my TR rig!
> 
> Edit: Mystery solved. I went back to look at old Audyssey settings and it turns out last time I had an initial sub trim of -6 after calibration. I dropped that down to -1.5, so a boost of 4.5db. This time, I got an initial trim setting of -9.5 and dropped the sub trim down to 2.5 for a total of 7db boost, so that is the difference I am experiencing...


well I hope those monos are fine! I almost bought one myself but arrived damaged and returned and lept on PB 4000 at SVS outlet store memorial day week. It arrives tomorrow.

The outside entrance to your theater is so incredibly well done. I've never seen anything better and you really use those 12 foot ceilings to great affect. that being said on the inside I wish the speaker draping and drapes were equally impressive, but I understand the trade-off for your picture quality and once you're sitting and watching that doesn't matter. Still I wonder about the drapes, aren't they somewhat reflective of sound and wouldn't wall treatments perhaps be better with speaker grill cloth? i'm just a parrot who has never done a Home theater with a big screen, so more just trying to get your thinking on it for my own education. I also love those back lights.


----------



## m0j0

meles said:


> well I hope those monos are fine! I almost bought one myself but arrived damaged and returned and lept on PB 4000 at SVS outlet store memorial day week. It arrives tomorrow.
> 
> The outside entrance to your theater is so incredibly well done. I've never seen anything better and you really use those 12 foot ceilings to great affect. that being said on the inside I wish the speaker draping and drapes were equally impressive, but I understand the trade-off for your picture quality and once you're sitting and watching that doesn't matter. Still I wonder about the drapes, aren't they somewhat reflective of sound and wouldn't wall treatments perhaps be better with speaker grill cloth? i'm just a parrot who has never done a Home theater with a big screen, so more just trying to get your thinking on it for my own education. I also love those back lights.



The monos are good for the money, but they do seem to occasionally go bad, so I have to deal with the RMA hassle every once in awhile. The PB4000 is a beast so you will be happy with that for sure! Thanks for the compliments on the theater entrance! As for the drapes, they are hung in a very pedestrian manner and not professional looking for sure. I'm not much of an interior decorator unfortunately, but it's not really an issue with the lights off. They do the job perfectly. I have big sliding glass doors on the far side of the room, and there are actually several layers of curtains, the original sliding panels, which I modified with black material to prevent light from penetrating, then a set of black curtains over that, then triple black fabric on top of that to prevent any light reflection from the screen. All in all, I don't find any acoustic reflectivity issues at all with this setup and it helps give me that black hole experience I always wanted. As for speaker grill cloth, it would reflect light so would not be better than triple black fabric. The whole goal is to see nothing but a floating movie screen when you're watching, so putting triple black velvet everywhere really helps achieve that goal, even if it looks a bit silly or whatever with the lights on.


----------



## meles

m0j0 said:


> The monos are good for the money, but they do seem to occasionally go bad, so I have to deal with the RMA hassle every once in awhile. The PB4000 is a beast so you will be happy with that for sure! Thanks for the compliments on the theater entrance! As for the drapes, they are hung in a very pedestrian manner and not professional looking for sure. I'm not much of an interior decorator unfortunately, but it's not really an issue with the lights off. They do the job perfectly. I have big sliding glass doors on the far side of the room, and there are actually several layers of curtains, the original sliding panels, which I modified with black material to prevent light from penetrating, then a set of black curtains over that, then triple black fabric on top of that to prevent any light reflection from the screen. All in all, I don't find any acoustic reflectivity issues at all with this setup and it helps give me that black hole experience I always wanted. As for speaker grill cloth, it would reflect light so would not be better than triple black fabric. The whole goal is to see nothing but a floating movie screen when you're watching, so putting triple black velvet everywhere really helps achieve that goal, even if it looks a bit silly or whatever with the lights on.


I figured that it was "for the picture stupid" for those measures, so makes sense. I still think your son's girlfriend needs to do something about it hehe because well the entrance is incredbily cool. I'm one to talk as I'm one of those idiots who does not like room treatment for audio. I know a touch about projectors, but I kind of pick up stuff by osmosis from backtracking through the AVRant podcast (over 1 year back.) No doubt you've nailed the video, but I can't help thinking their might be a solution that would compliment your amazing theater entrance area visually with sonic benefits. I guess with the slider it has to be drapes and I've not doubt you've got the best material for the job of enhancing picture quality. And the 12 foot ceiling really make any kind of removeable seemless panel unwieldy. I'm stumped for solutions, but here are some straws:
1. For sound (and those fronts look pretty amazing, but I don't know them) I'd think narrow dispersion home theater fronts might eliminate the sonic impact of drapes.
2. For looks with subs maybe take the fabric and stretch it over a frame that is seperated from sub outside by a bit of foam so it can't resonate. Velvet box there would help.
3. If sub looks good then the more ambitous idea of a velvet case for speakers might work. This almost unworkable with all the drives, but maybe once could fashion a tight sock and sew back material for each driver so its like you have a velvet cased speaker. 
4. One last crazy idea for the sliding glass wall. Install wall panels for all but the door with the fabric (maybe there is some kind of acoustic backing that would work or sound isolate.) so now you have flat black wall with your fabric. Then find some Alexa commnaned rollup screen or blind for above door that rolls down maybe even with a track so its a complete light seal. Then you stick Obi Wan Kenobi on other side of door.








I'll leave it alone, but the perfection of your entrance is the cause of all this. What are your back lights on the wall?


----------



## cdnscg

m0j0 said:


> .


Noticed you removed the covers from your back speakers. Any particular reasons? ie: colour, sound,...


----------



## m0j0

cdnscg said:


> Noticed you removed the covers from your back speakers. Any particular reasons? ie: colour, sound,...


Two reasons. The first is that I spray painted the grills but didn't like how that turned out. The second was that I removed the grills for all speakers in my HT space to get the best FR / on axis response possible. Can't complain with the results so far!


----------



## m0j0

Updated my Hover BOSS mini riser platform yesterday. Added an extra layer of plywood to make the platform more rigid, and also overlapped the plywood onto the 2nd platform to make it into one single platform vs. two seperate platforms like it was previously.


----------



## Nalleh

^^^ Man, your fat tubes are really fat 😁😁

Not sure if you mentioned this, but what is your "ride height" ? Ie from floor to plywood ?


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> ^^^ Man, your fat tubes are really fat 😁😁
> 
> Not sure if you mentioned this, but what is your "ride height" ? Ie from floor to plywood ?



Yeah, they are very fat indeed! Current ride height from floor to the bottom of the plywood is 2 3/4".


----------



## Nalleh

m0j0 said:


> Yeah, they are very fat indeed! Current ride height from floor to the bottom of the plywood is 2 3/4".


Ok, that’s almost double what i am at ~1.5".

Truly a fat sumbitch 😁😂😂


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> Ok, that’s almost double what i am at ~1.5".
> 
> Truly a fat sumbitch 😁😂😂



I tried as high as 3 1/4" and as low as 2" and I settled on the in between level of 2 3/4" as the best overall feel. I really should have done one of those tube extensions like you, because it is a major pain to try and do any adjustment testing.


----------



## Nalleh

m0j0 said:


> I tried as high as 3 1/4" and as low as 2" and I settled on the in between level of 2 3/4" as the best overall feel. I really should have done one of those tube extensions like you, because it is a major pain to try and do any adjustment testing.


Noted 😋 I agree, there is definitely a "golden" setting in between there regarding correct pressure, Just a matter of finding it 😜

Yeah, i can’t even imagine NOT having the extensions on mine, with the VNF’s and all on top, it is truly a nightmare each time i need to remove it all, LOL.

And here i am considering doing just that next week to put some MDF cutouts under the 12" driver too, as i only did that under the 18" last time.

Pheew, the dread.......


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> Noted 😋 I agree, there is definitely a "golden" setting in between there regarding correct pressure, Just a matter of finding it 😜
> 
> Yeah, i can’t even imagine NOT having the extensions on mine, with the VNF’s and all on top, it is truly a nightmare each time i need to remove it all, LOL.
> 
> And here i am considering doing just that next week to put some MDF cutouts under the 12" driver too, as i only did that under the 18" last time.
> 
> Pheew, the dread.......



Yeah, I'm beat from the work yesterday. It's no easy task. But it's all worth it once done...


----------



## m0j0

Got tired of waiting for all my pieces and parts to come that would allow me to run LP lines to the tubes out the back of the platform (like @Nalleh does), so I just used the 8 inch tube extenders I had on hand and popped them straight up out of the HB and under the seating. It's just a great feeling to finally be able to adjust air pressure in the tubes with the seats fully on the platform!


----------



## m0j0

Updated pictures of my HB platform with tubes, springs and pressureless tennis balls in place!


----------



## m0j0

So, did a few tweaks to the HT last night. First thing I did was to get out my laser pointer and measure from the MLP to each speaker, then update the distance for each speaker in Audyssey. Not sure why I hadn’t thought to do that before, but it made quite a difference. Surround sound is now so much more enjoyable and encompassing! Second thing is I tried running my seats without having them strapped down to the BOSS. I much prefer the sound and feel to the seats when they are strapped down tight. If not strapped down, there’s too much noise and not enough wobble. If anyone is reading this and hasn’t tried to screw down or strap down your seating, I highly recommend it!


----------



## m0j0

Received my open box Crown XLS 2502 amp a few days ago and spent the last two nights dialing it in. Have to say, I think it's just a bit better than my Behringer NX6000D, though it did cost about 50 bucks more. I wired it bridged at 4ohms so getting around 600 watts or so per JBL for my HB setup. With the high sensitivity setting, it really seems to hit harder, with more power, etc., even at lower volume. All in all, I am pretty happy with it and will be keeping it in place. Eventually I plan to add more JBL's to my HB (once I get around to a redesign) and will keep the NX6000D on tap to power those extra JBL's.


----------



## m0j0

I recently purchased a center speaker stand, the Sanus SFC22-B1 from Amazon and set it up last night. Prior to this, I had a small shelf on the wall under my projector screen where I had mounted my center speaker. This was good from a room aesthetics perspective but I felt like it was a little boomy at times, probably due to being so close to the wall, but never felt it sounded bad. Just thought it could sound better... So, finally decided to order a stand to see if I could get more out of my center channel. After setting it up and testing last night, I am just kicking myself for waiting so long to do this. What an amazing difference! The center channel wasn't just providing dialog but was presenting amazing sound and dynamic effects, along with crystal clear dialog and even seat vibrations from deeper mail voices! In fact, the whole surround sound experience was greatly improved! Totally worth the money and time spent!


----------



## m0j0

In the planning (and purchasing) phase for a new Hover BOSS platform. Will probably take me a few weeks to get all the parts in and start the build. Hoping to incorporate a lot of the lessons learned from my first platform and the various testing done by myself and others on the TR forum. Hope it turns out as good as I want it to...


----------



## m0j0

The Death Star is in the works! Not yet fully operational, but the work has commenced!


----------



## SBuger

NICE!! The Death Star oughta rock your world in the single digits now!!!


----------



## Nalleh

^^^ OMG !!!


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Yeah he’s not messing around anymore with the little stuff huh …he’s a big boy heavy hitter now!!! 

I was wondering how long he could hold out before adding in some monster 18's for CLHB to his rig ...it's only a matter of time hanging around here and the TR thread LOL


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> ^^^ Yeah he’s not messing around anymore with the little stuff huh …he’s a big boy heavy hitter now!!!
> 
> I was wondering how long he could hold out before adding in some monster 18's for CLHB to his rig ...it's only a matter of time hanging around here and the TR thread LOL


Yeah, you guys are definitely a bad influence!


----------



## m0j0

A few more updates from this morning...


----------



## SBuger

^^^ Hell yeah, lookin awesome!!! That beast is gonna bring it, especially down low!!


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> ^^^ Hell yeah, lookin awesome!!! That beast is gonna bring it, especially down low!!


Thanks Shelby! Yeah, I hope so!


----------



## m0j0

Added some cross braces and did fit testing for the top layer of plywood (need to complete wiring first before I can secure the top to the platform.


----------



## SBuger

I'm really diggin' it ...the Death Star is looking freaking awesome, Michael!!! Will be interesting to see what kind of SPLs across the board you get out of it as well. Mine seems to get more than most HoverBOSS's that have no enclosure to them. Plus you will have two more JBL 12's than I do in the front section.


----------



## Nalleh

WOW, you are REALLY going all in now, man!! Totally bonkers looking, and should provide a hefty upgrade to your precious effort! And that was no slouch either, LOL!!

Are you using all Maxx fat tubes now? No truck tubes anymore, or am i seeing it wrong?

Hope you have enough amp to Really wake up all this, LOL 😂😂😂


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> I'm really diggin' it ...the Death Star is looking freaking awesome, Michael!!! Will be interesting to see what kind of SPLs across the board you get out of it as well. Mine seems to get more than most HoverBOSS's that have no enclosure to them. Plus you will have two more JBL 12's than I do in the front section.


Yeah, I figure there will be a lot more SPL, so I am going to see how much I can push it without it being too loud. Should be a fun ride whatever the case! Getting ready to post some more pics. Get ready for a surprise!


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> WOW, you are REALLY going all in now, man!! Totally bonkers looking, and should provide a hefty upgrade to your precious effort! And that was no slouch either, LOL!!
> 
> Are you using all Maxx fat tubes now? No truck tubes anymore, or am i seeing it wrong?
> 
> Hope you have enough amp to Really wake up all this, LOL 😂😂😂


Yep, been planning an upgrade for awhile, so I've had time to think, measure, think some more and measure some more, etc.... I am using Maxxis fat tubes up front and Mongoose fat tubes for the 18's. As for amps, the current plan is left 4 HB's get a bridged crown xls 2502, right 4 HB's get a bridged crown xls 2502, left rear UM18 get's a single channel off of a 6000D, right rear UM18 gets a single channel off a 6000D and the middle UM18 gets a bridged NX3000.


----------



## m0j0

Ok, so in case anyone has noticed, I have "wings" on the front of my platform. I have decided to try and incorporate @aron7awol's BK MMA concept into my build. I chatted with him about it a bit and he expressed some concerns about mixing it in with an HB due to the linearity needing to be up/down only and with the 18's in the mix, the concern was forward/back movement. So, I thought about it and decided if I moved them close together and toward the front/middle, that should reduce the affect on them. I also went with some chair leveling feet that have a ball/pivot joint built in, so that should handle any additional forward/backward movement that they may experience. Not sure how it's going to work out, but you know me, I like to experiment. Worst case, they don't work out and I can easily just remove them and chop the ends off of the platform...


----------



## SBuger

^^^ WOAH ….you TR maniac you!!!!!! 

Super cool and I can’t wait to hear about how it all performs with the BK MMA's in there!!!!!!!

You just had to go and one up us TR big dogs now didn’t ya . ….Hahahahha I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## m0j0

Got the new platform wired up today... Making progress, but man, it takes time to wire all this stuff up! Will connect to amps later tonight (just waiting on some extra neutrik connectors to come in).


----------



## Nalleh

^^^ SuperMegaHoverBoss 😂😂😂😂😂 nice 👌😁


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> ^^^ SuperMegaHoverBoss 😂😂😂😂😂 nice 👌😁


That’s the goal anyway, hope it lives up to the name!


----------



## m0j0

The Death Star is nearing completion... Command module being prepared for installation (aka the seats)...


----------



## m0j0

Powered everything up and tested for about 30 mins last night. Punch is crazy on this thing! Just really violent! I didn't want to run full power right out of the gate so was holding back on the CLHB's for the first few minutes. After ramping up power on them a bit, I have to say, the hype is real on the 18's! Just unbelievable what they can do! The MMA concept seems to be working well, but on big transients the bottom board was flying up and down (not sure if that's due to the 18's or due to the magnets pulling up on the BK housing and bringing them up with them). I didn't want to secure it to the floor unless I had to, but it looks like I'm going to have to. So, ordered a drill bit for drilling through ceramic tile, and once I get that, I will drill down into the concrete and secure to the floor with tapcon screws. Also, a lot of plywood related noise on big transients but I think that is due to my seats not being screwed down or otherwise secured to the platform, so going to try and address that tonight as well. In fact, when I looked at the back of my chairs, the left two chairs had moved forward an inch, so they were definitely getting moved by the 18's.


----------



## SBuger

NICE!!! Yes, the 18’s are no joke huh!!!

Before I connected all my seats together, the outer seats not connected would get tossed forward about 6” from the big transients and slap/slam down on top of the platform when they jumped. I’d have to pause and move them back into place before continuing on so they wouldn’t fall off the front of the platform. I’ve got about 10” on my platform out past the front of the seats that acts as a step I guess you could say, otherwise they would have crashed off the front end LOL

All connected seems to be enough weight to keep them in place thankfully and solved all those problems, because with my style of MA’s, strapping the seating down to the platform itself is not an option. Plus I’d be kind of afraid that the BKs mounted to the seats wouldn’t be able to move me in the seat as efficiently without having to move the big heavy platform with it. May not make much of a diff though, IDK for sure.

And yes, once you start getting this kind of power, platform noise can start becoming an issue when really pushed. Thankfully at my fairly modest MVs (I usually don't get much over -15 to -12mv), I only hear it occasionally as a little squeak somewhere on the back left on certain super heavy duty ULF shaking. I haven’t tried real hard to track it down yet since I seldom hear it. It could also be the platform board that is attached to the outer bottom of the seat that attaches the CLBK. I need to check into that more one of these times.

One thing I’ve really tried to do though was make sure ALL areas are screwed together really well where the plywood tops and 2x6’s all join together on the HBs to try to help reduce/eliminate any squeaks or noisy rubs there.

Yeah, that ought to solve the problem on your MMA’s by doing what you are planning. Looking forward to hearing more about it all as you spend more time with it. AWESOME job on it all so far!!!


----------



## m0j0

Thanks for the insight Shelby! I am definitely going to screw down the plywood more on the top of the platform. I was hoping I could avoid that so as to have quicker access, but it is what it is. Thinking a little more about the MMA setup, I think the reason why the bottom plywood mount was flying up was because of the strength of the magnet and the strength/weight of the platform above. So, in pushing up, it has no problems because it's sitting on the floor so it's solid and can push fine. But when trying to do big pulls down, there's not enough anchor weight to keep the base in place. So yeah, those tapcon screws should resolve that problem nicely I think. So, in short, more screws, more screws, more screws! The good news is that I didn't trip any breakers with any of the amps going last night, so that is good. I was worried about that as I have a ton of amps now!


----------



## m0j0

Operation Screw Down worked! The MMA's bolted down with tapcons are working great, and the noise I was getting with the plywood has stopped as well (after adding about 20-30 screws). Also added some toggle clamps to hold down the front of the seats and keep them from moving/bouncing around and that seems to be working great as well. So, in summary, the Death Star is fully operational! Just point me in the direction of a rebel base!


----------



## Nalleh

Totally insane work, man!! This is now easily among the top 3 MHB setup in here now, i bow down to you!! Crazy!! And great job on the amps, that should be plenty, and so cool implementation of the MMA’s!!! I was thinking it could lift the bottom plates on the downword stroke, but you seem to have fixed it. A alternative to screwing them to the floor could have been to extend the "bottom discs" you have under your tubes to now include a big bottom plate(maybe 1/2" ply sheet) to cover/include the whole plattform including the MMA’s, and then the mma bottom plattes screwed onto that sheet.

Anyway, i am so impressed with how you have made this new version😁😁 Flawless😉😉

Safe to say you don’t regret going to 18" CLHB then ?? 😂😂😂😂


----------



## m0j0

Nalleh said:


> Totally insane work, man!! This is now easily among the top 3 MHB setup in here now, i bow down to you!! Crazy!! And great job on the amps, that should be plenty, and so cool implementation of the MMA’s!!! I was thinking it could lift the bottom plates on the downword stroke, but you seem to have fixed it. A alternative to screwing them to the floor could have been to extend the "bottom discs" you have under your tubes to now include a big bottom plate(maybe 1/2" ply sheet) to cover/include the whole plattform including the MMA’s, and then the mma bottom plattes screwed onto that sheet.
> 
> Anyway, i am so impressed with how you have made this new version😁😁 Flawless😉😉
> 
> Safe to say you don’t regret going to 18" CLHB then ?? 😂😂😂😂


Thanks @Nalleh! No, I definitely have no regrets about the 18" CLHB's. They are insane and totally deserving of all the hype!


----------



## m0j0

Had a heck of a time yesterday getting the tapcon screws into the mma boards. I used a spade bit to cut the plywood, then a ceramic/glass bit for the tile, then another bit for the concrete with the hammer drill. Problem was that the position of the mma board has to be precisely aligned and, unfortunately, with all the cutting and drilling, the boards moved a bit here and there and caused everything to be out of alignment when I did fit testing. So on the next go around, I took out the slugs from the BKs so I could stand on the BK housing directly, and no more problems with the board moving!


----------



## Longeze

Impressive build!!! Your swivel feet look pretty ideal for the job. I'm a little concerned about the durability of the plastic sockets. Hopefully, that'll be a non-issue. Do you have a source( link?) for the feet you're using? It was fun to see how you approached the component arrangement, opposite of the way I've been thinking about it. You glued the foot end to the slug. I'd been thinking of threading the rod into the slug, with the foot end against the plywood - LoL. Your method is easier! Looking at your pix, it occurred to me that placing a large flatwasher over the threaded rod, next to both the nut, & wing nut - on either side of the plywood, to better distribute the shock loads, would help the plywood remain intact over time. I love your armour cable jackets BTW!!! Looking forward to reading about your impressions of the your BK's when mechanically coupled, since I'm planning on going that route as well. FWIW, my concept is to mount them under the floor, with the feet pushing up against the plywood baffle/platform from below. That allows me to position them directly under the CG of the platform. My concern is with mechanical decoupling, especially in view of what you and SBuger have said about your furniture jumping around on the platform when not fastened down. I'm hoping with the HoverCouch being so massive, that maybe gravity will work its magic, and it won't be an issue.... wishful thinking no doubt.


----------



## m0j0

Longeze said:


> Impressive build!!! Your swivel feet look pretty ideal for the job. I'm a little concerned about the durability of the plastic sockets. Hopefully, that'll be a non-issue. Do you have a source( link?) for the feet you're using? It was fun to see how you approached the component arrangement, opposite of the way I've been thinking about it. You glued the foot end to the slug. I'd been thinking of threading the rod into the slug, with the foot end against the plywood - LoL. Your method is easier! Looking at your pix, it occurred to me that placing a large flatwasher over the threaded rod, next to both the nut, & wing nut - on either side of the plywood, to better distribute the shock loads, would help the plywood remain intact over time. I love your armour cable jackets BTW!!! Looking forward to reading about your impressions of the your BK's when mechanically coupled, since I'm planning on going that route as well. FWIW, my concept is to mount them under the floor, with the feet pushing up against the plywood baffle/platform from below. That allows me to position them directly under the CG of the platform. My concern is with mechanical decoupling, especially in view of what you and SBuger have said about your furniture jumping around on the platform when not fastened down. I'm hoping with the HoverCouch being so massive, that maybe gravity will work its magic, and it won't be an issue.... wishful thinking no doubt.


Thanks @Longeze! Here are the links to the feet and the wing nuts:



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0836S3DF1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1








Glass-Filled Nylon Flange Nut, Black, Right Hand Threads, Tapped Through, Tapped Through, Class 6H M8-1.25 Threads, 17mm Width Across Flats, 20mm Height: Wing Nuts: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Glass-Filled Nylon Flange Nut, Black, Right Hand Threads, Tapped Through, Tapped Through, Class 6H M8-1.25 Threads, 17mm Width Across Flats, 20mm Height: Wing Nuts: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





My first impressions of the BK MMA's directly coupled was "Ok, pretty good', but not insane. I then proceeded to turn up the BK amp and then things got much more interesting! Mega powerful and impactful but doesn't throw you out of the seat or anything. I really like it and am glad I took the time to figure out a way to work them in. I ended up removing some of the front springs to get the HB's more involved and get a bit lower ride height, so now only have 6 springs holding up the platform, two in the front corners, two in the rear corners and two at the midway point on the outside. It seems to be just enough to let the MMA's and the HB's do their thing and work together.


----------



## Longeze

Thanks for taking the time & effort to share you insights & experiences, I appreciate it! I'll follow up on the TR thread, since it seems discussion of the direct coupled BK's has been picked up over there.


----------



## m0j0

Recently added some Polk LSiM 702 FX speakers to act as my new rear surrounds. Also, accidentally knocked down and damaged one of my side surround speakers (Polk LSiM 703), so went to try and buy a replacement but can't seem to find any in stock in the same color. So, decided to go ahead and give the new Polk Legend L100's a try as my new side surrounds. Just got done re-running Audyssey last night so haven't had much time with the new speakers, but right away I could tell the Legends are pretty amazing! Still need to listen to more content and maybe tweak trim levels a bit to get really immersive surround sound going!


----------



## m0j0

Added a few db's trim here and there and really liking the surround sound of my system now! The 702's needed a few more db's than what Audyssey gave them, and the Legend L100's needed a few db's less. Also, adding just a half db to the LCR's made a significant difference and really opened up the sound stage quite a bit. Getting the sound right isn't an exact science and takes a lot of trial and error in my experience, but once you get it locked in, you will know it!


----------



## SBuger

Nice, sounds like things are sounding great in the Dark Side Theater!! I know they are feeling great with that new Death Star of yours, but is always nice to have the surround sound performing the same way for that perfect engulfing experience as well


----------



## m0j0

Had the most EPIC HT experience last night! I acquired some Polk Legend L200 book shelf speakers and replaced my Polk LSiM 705's up front with the L200's (with the L100's in place as side surrounds replacing the LSiM 703's I had previously), and also reran REW and moved my subs around to their optimal locations without the 705's in their way... the combination of moving the subs and adding in the L200's was such an improvement I can't even begin to describe it... I was just awestruck, dumbfounded, flabbergasted, etc. with the improvement! I can't honestly believe how good my surround sound is right now, and I thought it was good before... I watched Edge of Tomorrow, which is one of my favorite movies, and it's awesome for testing! I was so enveloped in sound! Sound moved effortlessly all around the room with pinpoint accuracy and just the right amount of balance. I finally felt the world melt away and was allowed to truly become enveloped within the movie. Details, dynamics, subtle effects, powerful transients, sound above and all around me simultaneously, just amazing! These Polk Legends are the real deal Holyfield! So glad I decided to give them a try! And my crazy idea for using the subs as speaker stands for my L200's worked too! Audyssey set the L200's at Small 40Hz and I left it set that way to see what they can do, and man, let me tell you, those L200's are wicked and they can really bring it! They just embarrassed my 705's, which are pretty good HT speakers in their own right. I will be swapping out the L100 side surrounds for another pair of L200's soon and seriously considering the L400 center speaker as well... I spent a lot of time and money on my HT up to this point, but this is by far the best it's ever sounded and I can't really express how happy I am with it right now!


----------



## m0j0

I fired up Hobbs and Shaw and one of the cool things I noticed about the the Polk Legend 200's is how much better they image than my previous LSiM 705's. For my setup, I have a 4 HT recliners, and therefore the main seat where I watch from is off center in the room. The intro scene from Hobbs and Shaw is playing a song (Time in bottle) and it's in stereo, meaning the center is not engaged. With the 705's, the sweet spot for stereo with phantom center imaging was very small, so I would have to lean my head to the side where the actual middle of the room was in order to hear the stereo image. But with the L200's, I get an awesome stereo image in my favorite spot without leaning, just magically comes to me where ever I am sitting! These speakers are really impressing me!


----------



## m0j0

Had a lot of vibrations and annoying squeaking with the hover boss lately, so I’ve had to back things way off lately. Took the tops off and doing some work today to try and fix things. Added a lot of screws and removed the L brackets to see if I can tame this thing and get back to enjoying it properly.


----------



## m0j0

Swapped out the Legend L100 side surrounds with L200s and replaced my LSiM 704c center channel with the new Polk Legend L400 center speaker. Link to the pics are here:









Calling all Polkies:Official Polk thread


Thats a thought.I wonder if the 703 has different sound signature to the 706C? I cant imagine it would be different but unless one has heard them both with amplified voices there is no way to tell. The point is that the 703 has the same sound signature as the 705s in my case or 707s in your...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## m0j0

All squeaks and vibrations successfully handled on the Hover BOSS! Now back to enjoying some BEQ movies!


----------



## m0j0

I made a change for the better with the toe in for my front speakers last night (the Polk Legend L200's). I had been adding a significant amount of toe in so that the speakers were basically facing me directly at the MLP. However, I decided to reduce toe in and test, and through that testing, I ended up having the speakers pointing straight/forward with no toe in (and a few inches more forward as well). The soundstage improved greatly as a result! Much wider, and a really excellent, totally locked in phantom center image! Just fantastic! I thought it was good before, but now it's really, really good!


----------



## m0j0

Been awhile since I updated my HT thread. I have disassembled the Death Star and built smaller, individual mini risers for each seat. The mini riser under my seat has 4 12" JBL's, thus I call it the MQB, or Mini (Mega) Quad BOSS. For a time, I had all four cone down with an 18" CUHB attached. But recently, I have flipped the platform so that the JBL's are cone up, and put a piece of plywood on top of that. This seems to give a very agile setup to really allow the platform to move and bounce around a bit (wobble) and also brings very accurate TR in the low to mid range area. Pretty fun setup from what I have seen so far!


----------



## m0j0

And while I'm at it, I also redid the back of my seat. This is called a BOSSBack setup (12" JBL attached to rear of seat back) with MBK's, or Mega Back Kickers. I originally had one of these and decided to set up a pair for more of a stereo type effect! With the bladder it all seems to really work amazingly well and brings very sharp, penetrating mid bass kick/punch to movies!


----------



## m0j0

Built some speaker stands for my Polk Legend L200's so I could add them into the mix as Front Height speakers for atmos. Here's a few pictures of the setup.


----------



## Ladeback

The brackets look good. I was thinking of getting a pair of these for my rear surrounds.






Amazon.com: VideoSecu One Pair of Side Clamping Bookshelf Speaker Mounting Bracket with Swivel and Tilt for Large Surrounding Sound Speakers MS56B 3LH: Electronics


Buy VideoSecu One Pair of Side Clamping Bookshelf Speaker Mounting Bracket with Swivel and Tilt for Large Surrounding Sound Speakers MS56B 3LH: Speaker Mounts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## m0j0

Ladeback said:


> The brackets look good. I was thinking of getting a pair of these for my rear surrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: VideoSecu One Pair of Side Clamping Bookshelf Speaker Mounting Bracket with Swivel and Tilt for Large Surrounding Sound Speakers MS56B 3LH: Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy VideoSecu One Pair of Side Clamping Bookshelf Speaker Mounting Bracket with Swivel and Tilt for Large Surrounding Sound Speakers MS56B 3LH: Speaker Mounts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Had some BT77 brackets when I wall mounted my 703s before, but couldn’t mount them straight ahead. Also, had the lumber and screws and didn’t want to wait...


----------



## m0j0

So, after a few days testing with the Polk Legends as front height speakers, here's my thoughts:

Sounds is a little more nuanced and even vs. my previous front heights (which sounded more loud/boomy)
They seem to project sound out into the room, so the front height sounds seem to come from about 2 to 3 feet forward of where they are located, making the sound feel more like its coming from the middle of the ceiling
The speaker tweeters really seem to provide great clarity and make even quiet sounds really clear and distinct
I can run these at lower levels for more balanced sound compared to my previous heights


----------



## m0j0

Ok, a few more updates on the front heights. I decided to pull back from the previous downward angles and they are running almost straight out now, with a very slight angle (propping up the back end with an an ISO that is about 1/2" in height). Actually much prefer the effect setup this way. It feels like the sound is just coming from really high above me and really lighting up the ceiling with atmos sounds/affects. It's actually the best my atmos has EVER sounded! I am pretty amazed at how the movie experience has changed for the better. It feels so much more movie theater like than how it felt/sounded before. Glad I decided to experiment!


----------



## m0j0

I recently came across some threads about a super tweeter being added to an existing pair of Polk LSIM's and this got me very intrigued. I don't have great hearing and can't hear above 12KHz, but still, for the price it seemed worth a try.

Threads:








How I Transformed My Home Listening Experience


Everyone is searching for that elusive component or accessory upgrade that will elevate their home audio listening experience, trouble is, it's so very...




forums.stevehoffman.tv












How I Transformed My Home Listening Experience (Part II)


Everyone in our hobby is always open to any accessory that will upgrade our listening experience, things such as improved interconnect cables, improved...




forums.stevehoffman.tv





And I can say emphatically that this guy was totally right! I added a pair of these Aperion Super Tweeters (1st gen) which I bought online for about 250, and set it to 8KHz and zero db jumper setting. I literally am still in shock at the difference it made in my experience. I watched several movies and scenes last night and every single one was amazing! Super clarity, great dynamic sound, just hyper realistic really! All instruments were amazing, I could hear background music in movies playing that I never heard before, sound effects were crisp and vibrant. I watched a movie with a concert scene and it really felt like I was there in the crowd! Just crazy good! I already ordered a 2nd pair of the newer full ribbon tweeters as I was just blown away by these super tweeters. Unbelievable!


----------



## m0j0

Another point on the super tweeters. Somehow, it made all the other theater speakers sound better too. The side surrounds, rear surrounds, everything sounded more clear to me. Not sure how but that was my experience.


----------



## m0j0

I've had the Polk Legend L200's setup for a few weeks now as front heights and really like how they are performing as atmos speakers. I have had Focal Sibs as my atmos speakers for over a year and they were pretty good, but after experiencing what a true bookshelf can do when setup as atmos, I decided it was time to also replace the Sibs as rear atmos speakers, this time with a pair of LSiM 703's. I setup the same kind of 2x4 and plywood speaker platform and place the 703's on top, then angled them down a bit toward the opposite seat (crossing at the MLP).


----------



## darthray

m0j0 said:


> I've had the Polk Legend L200's setup for a few weeks now as front heights and really like how they are performing as atmos speakers. I have had Focal Sibs as my atmos speakers for over a year and they were pretty good, but after experiencing what a true bookshelf can do when setup as atmos, I decided it was time to also replace the Sibs as rear atmos speakers, this time with a pair of LSiM 703's. I setup the same kind of 2x4 and plywood speaker platform and place the 703's on top, then angled them down a bit toward the opposite seat (crossing at the MLP).


Other than my 4 ceiling speakers, all my other 7 ones are from aperion. And never did look back, for the great sound they offer. I still have the series I, for all my present Verus Grand two towers with a Verus Grand Center and four Verus Grand bookshelf's. And never felt to upgrade, when series II and III came available. Since they still sound perfect to my hears.

A very good company, that unfortunately is not very know.

Very glad you are happy, with your upgrade. And might enjoy my last post, on my Theater thread on my signature.

Darth


----------



## m0j0

After re-running Audyssey and watching a few movies, I can honestly say that I am blown away with the movie experience in my little HT! The bookshelf speakers as atmos really delivered in spades and took things to a whole new level! Comparing the previous atmos speakers to the new ones, it's almost like the previous ones were on the level of fisher price toy speakers vs. real speakers. It's that much different! Previously, I would run the atmos speakers anywhere from 3-6 dB hot, but now, I don't have to do that at all, and as a result, everything is cleaner, more balanced and things are just moving all over the room effortlessly. The whole ceiling lights up with sound now and it's stupendous!


----------



## craig john

I read your post about the "super-tweeters." Very interesting. 8 kHz frequencies have wavelengths measured at about 1.6". It looks like you have several inches between the tweeters in your speakers and the super-tweeters. How do you blend the tweeter with the super-tweeter at the crossover with this much distance between the drivers? I've seen other speakers with super-tweeters, but the T and the ST are always immediately adjacent to each other, like this:










The designer of that speaker, Bill Duddleston of Legacy Audio once told me that the T and ST need to be vertically adjacent to blend the two drivers together. 

Do the crossovers in the super-tweeters have a high pass filter to remove the lower frequencies from the speaker tweeters? If not, do the tweeters in the speakers continue to output the frequencies >8 kHz? How does that output blend with the super-tweeters?

Do you have any full-range measurements with the super-tweeters added to the speakers? I'd be curious to see how they measure.

I'm just trying to understand how this works. Thanks.

Craig


----------



## m0j0

craig john said:


> I read your post about the "super-tweeters." Very interesting. 8 kHz frequencies have wavelengths measured at about 1.6". It looks like you have several inches between the tweeters in your speakers and the super-tweeters. How do you blend the tweeter with the super-tweeter at the crossover with this much distance between the drivers? I've seen other speakers with super-tweeters, but the T and the ST are always immediately adjacent to each other, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer of that speaker, Bill Duddleston of Legacy Audio once told me that the T and ST need to be vertically adjacent to blend the two drivers together.
> 
> Do the crossovers in the super-tweeters have a high pass filter to remove the lower frequencies from the speaker tweeters? If not, do the tweeters in the speakers continue to output the frequencies >8 kHz? How does that output blend with the super-tweeters?
> 
> Do you have any full-range measurements with the super-tweeters added to the speakers? I'd be curious to see how they measure.
> 
> I'm just trying to understand how this works. Thanks.
> 
> Craig





craig john said:


> I read your post about the "super-tweeters." Very interesting. 8 kHz frequencies have wavelengths measured at about 1.6". It looks like you have several inches between the tweeters in your speakers and the super-tweeters. How do you blend the tweeter with the super-tweeter at the crossover with this much distance between the drivers? I've seen other speakers with super-tweeters, but the T and the ST are always immediately adjacent to each other, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer of that speaker, Bill Duddleston of Legacy Audio once told me that the T and ST need to be vertically adjacent to blend the two drivers together.
> 
> Do the crossovers in the super-tweeters have a high pass filter to remove the lower frequencies from the speaker tweeters? If not, do the tweeters in the speakers continue to output the frequencies >8 kHz? How does that output blend with the super-tweeters?
> 
> Do you have any full-range measurements with the super-tweeters added to the speakers? I'd be curious to see how they measure.
> 
> I'm just trying to understand how this works. Thanks.
> 
> Craig


My speakers start to roll off around 5 kHz from what I can see in the Audyssey app, with a few dB roll off by 8KHz and much more past 10 KHz. Not sure of all the details on the super tweeter but I think it uses a 1st order 6db filter. Beyond that, I don’t know exactly how it works, but it definitely does from my experience so far.


----------



## m0j0

So, I messed around with the curve editor in the Audyssey app and extended all speakers to be flat out to 12KHz, then dropping off after that. I figured if the super tweeter kicks in fully at 8KHz, and if I can hear out to 12KHz, I should probably not be rolling off starting at 5KHz. After making this change, I was blown away by how much better movies sounded! Just incredible! Not sure why I didn't try this before. I guess I shouldn't just assume everything Audyssey does is right for my particular setup and I just have to do more experimentation to see what works best for me.


----------



## m0j0

After watching a few different movies with the super tweeters in place (on front towers), I felt like they may be a bit too obvious or over the top in comparison to the towers, so I set the jumper to -1 db attenuation and it is blending much better (still have the setting at 8KHz but may experiment with 10KHz later). Still bringing that great sound to instruments, sound effects and sparkle to the top end, but a bit more subtly.


----------



## m0j0

Received my full ribbon Aperion Super Tweeters and set them up last night. I then moved the First Gen Aperion Planar Super Tweeters to my side surrounds. I set the fronts up at 8KHz and -1db and the sides as 8KHz and -2db. All is can say is WOW! The sound effects were moving all around the room and there were things I heard that I have never heard before, not to mention awesome sounding instruments throughout the movie scene testing. I am really digging the improvement from adding these to my Polk LSiM's!


----------



## m0j0

Been testing some changes to my projector settings recently. Found that if I turn off gamma correction I can turn up the projector's dynamic contrast settings to the max and get a much better picture than with the calibrated setup I have been running for awhile. I had to also mess around with the black gamma and dynamic slider on the Panasonic UB820 but once everything was tweaked, it was a pretty significant improvement! Punchier, more vibrant colors, better shadow detail and black levels with really good brightness. I would have never thought to get an improvement by turning off gamma correction.


----------



## m0j0

Still really stoked about the full ribbon Aperion super tweeters! Can't believe how well they work! When there is a musical score in a movie, like a violin or something for example, it just sounds sublime. Really any kind of music sounds phenominal. Like when they play the throw back music in Guardians of the Galaxy, it sounds frickin amazing!


----------



## m0j0

Been awhile since I posted any updates. Here's some pictures of my newest HoverBOSS setup (my wife gets the previous mini quad BOSS with 4 JBL's in a cone up configuration). My newest setup is called T.H.O.R., which stands for Triple layer HoverBOSS with Opposing Resonators. It really brings movies with great ULF (using BEQ of course) to life!


----------



## m0j0

And here's a diagram I drew of the extra bracing I added underneath (I forgot to take a picture of these changes). The long rectangular dotted lines are 2x4's going across horizontal and the smaller rectangular dotted lines are 2x4's which are mounted vertically to match the height of the surrounding 2x6's. This bracing really helped improve the efficiency of the HoverBOSS cone up drivers.


----------



## m0j0

Going to try out version 3 of my HB tonight. I removed the plywood between the two tubes and replaced it with 1/8" acrylic discs. I then added the plywood to the HB top to give it more rigidity, which I'm hoping will help reduce flex/noise and allow me to remove the 90 pounds of weight I have been using on the back end. As far as height, at the end of the day, I'm about 1 1/2" higher than the rest of the cone up HB setups I have in my theater, so not bad considering.


----------



## RemixMark

Lol Jesus, do unopened cans of anything with carbonation in it just explode in your chairs’ cup holder when you watch a movie?


You win man Wayne's World We're Not Worthy GIF | Gfycat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niterida

I too have a Dark Side Star Wars themed theatre. I didn't plan it that way - it just happened. Originally bought 80cm Darth Vader and Kylo Ren just cos they were advertised locally (I live 400km from the nearest big town so I don't have many shopping options). Thats when I started looking for more items and found 2 50cm Storm Troopers. And since the room is complelely black like yours it could only ever be a Dark Side theme. I have decided to call mine the Empire Cinema though and plan on an old style cinema entry since Empire Cinema could (and probably was) used a lot back in the days. This is just to give people a bit of a "shock" moment when they enter for the first time and are staring at Storm Trooper guards 

An added benefit is that my missus now knows what to buy me for Xmas, Birthday etc


----------



## m0j0

niterida said:


> I too have a Dark Side Star Wars themed theatre. I didn't plan it that way - it just happened. Originally bought 80cm Darth Vader and Kylo Ren just cos they were advertised locally (I live 400km from the nearest big town so I don't have many shopping options). Thats when I started looking for more items and found 2 50cm Storm Troopers. And since the room is complelely black like yours it could only ever be a Dark Side theme. I have decided to call mine the Empire Cinema though and plan on an old style cinema entry since Empire Cinema could (and probably was) used a lot back in the days. This is just to give people a bit of a "shock" moment when they enter for the first time and are staring at Storm Trooper guards
> 
> An added benefit is that my missus now knows what to buy me for Xmas, Birthday etc


That sounds awesome! Look forward to seeing it when you’re done!


----------



## m0j0

RemixMark said:


> Lol Jesus, do I opened cans of anything with carbonation in it just explode in your chairs’ cup holder when you watch a movie?
> 
> 
> You win man Wayne's World We're Not Worthy GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, we don’t use the cup holders in the HT. You have to hold on to it or you will be wearing it.


----------



## m0j0

So, I had to take off the top of the HB today and screw down the plywood to the braces I added a few weeks back. After the recent changes I made with the HoverBOSSDisk addition, it seems that the plywood on the bottom was flexing just enough to lift up and smack down onto the 2x4's cross bracing, which I hadn't previously thought to screw down. So, now after adding a bunch of screws, I'm hoping that the noise problem is solved. We'll see tonight.

And since I had the platform up, I went ahead and took a picture underneath showing the additional bracing that I added previously.


----------



## RemixMark

Wood glue would work much better than screws, but that’s more permanent (if that matters to you). Zack Snyder’s Justice League has plenty of low end if you’re looking for suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0j0

Posted this a few days ago in the TR thread with a quick video of the HB:









The Tactile Response Thread for BASS :))


I remember seeing a list of alternative drivers but can’t seem to find it again. Any way we can add that list as a sticky on the front page of this forum topic? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Ok, I’ll try to get that done when I can, if I can find the scattered lists spread out around...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## m0j0

Mission accomplished with adding the extra screws. The platform does not make the banging noises anymore, so I was able to turn up the power quite a bit and get a lot more TR action!


----------



## hemiutut

m0j0 said:


> FINALLY received my order from GIK Acoustics for some bass traps. I got three full size tri traps with limiters plus one demi tri trap for the corners, two 244 bass traps with limiters in front of the subs, and one 244 bass trap in the rear of the room for first/second reflection points. I've got them all in place now and ready for testing tonight!


Hi m0j0
Do you have measurements with REW after applying the acoustic treatment?
Can you put your .mdat file?

Written with translator.

Greetings


----------



## m0j0

hemiutut said:


> Hi m0j0
> Do you have measurements with REW after applying the acoustic treatment?
> Can you put your .mdat file?
> 
> Written with translator.
> 
> Greetings


No, I’m not much for taking measurements, so don’t really have any updated REW data (though I probably took some subwoofer measurements awhile back).


----------



## hemiutut

m0j0 said:


> No, I’m not much for taking measurements, so don’t really have any updated REW data (though I probably took some subwoofer measurements awhile back).


It was to be seen that Topt, T20, T30, ETC, Waterfall, etc. has in his living room as of today.
My advice is that when you have time take measurements to see the acoustics of your room and its possible improvements.
A tuned acoustics takes a very big qualitative leap.

Written with translator.

Greetings and congratulations on the team room


----------



## kbcoimb

m0j0 said:


> Yep, been planning an upgrade for awhile, so I've had time to think, measure, think some more and measure some more, etc.... I am using Maxxis fat tubes up front and Mongoose fat tubes for the 18's. As for amps, the current plan is left 4 HB's get a bridged crown xls 2502, right 4 HB's get a bridged crown xls 2502, left rear UM18 get's a single channel off of a 6000D, right rear UM18 gets a single channel off a 6000D and the middle UM18 gets a bridged NX3000.


Hi m0j0,

I'm planning to use a Crown XLS-1502 amplifier to drive a single JBL 12" driver hoverboss setup. I don't have MiniDSP, but I would be using the second subwoofer output from Anthem MRX720 receiver to connect to the Crown amplifier. It would be awesome if you could please share the Crown amplifier settings that I could use as a beginning point. Thanks.


----------



## m0j0

kbcoimb said:


> Hi m0j0,
> 
> I'm planning to use a Crown XLS-1502 amplifier to drive a single JBL 12" driver hoverboss setup. I don't have MiniDSP, but I would be using the second subwoofer output from Anthem MRX720 receiver to connect to the Crown amplifier. It would be awesome if you could please share the Crown amplifier settings that I could use as a beginning point. Thanks.


You want to set it to bridged mode and set the input sensitivity to high (0.775V), start out about 7 ticks from max, then test some big transient scenes to make sure you aren't hitting the limiter. Then just keep increasing until you find that it either feels just right or you start hitting the limiter.


----------



## kbcoimb

m0j0 said:


> You want to set it to bridged mode and set the input sensitivity to high (0.775V), start out about 7 ticks from max, then test some big transient scenes to make sure you aren't hitting the limiter. Then just keep increasing until you find that it either feels just right or you start hitting the limiter.


Thank you m0j0. I will try out the settings you suggested. 

You had mentioned that a JBL 12" driver could be driven with ~200w of power when used in a hovercraft build as opposed to 80w suggested for the normal BOSS build. Please let me know if a single Crown XLS 2002 amplifier in bridged mode would be able to drive 6 numbers of JBL 12" drivers connected in series-parallel (6 ohm) configuration.


----------



## m0j0

kbcoimb said:


> Thank you m0j0. I will try out the settings you suggested.
> 
> You had mentioned that a JBL 12" driver could be driven with ~200w of power when used in a hovercraft build as opposed to 80w suggested for the normal BOSS build. Please let me know if a single Crown XLS 2002 amplifier in bridged mode would be able to drive 6 numbers of JBL 12" drivers connected in series-parallel (6 ohm) configuration.


As for the 200 watts question, yes, the HoverBOSS setup will allow for much more power handling of the JBL drivers. As to driving 6 JBLs, that might be a better question for the TR thread or hideaway thread. I usually run 4 or 8 ohm setups so don’t want to give you an incorrect answer.


----------



## m0j0

Haven't posted about this yet but I bought an HDFury Vertex2 and a Sony UBP-X800M2 4k Blu Ray player. The Vertex2 is able to use an EDID from a Sony Dolby Vision TV set and trick both the player and the projector into sending/receiving a Low Latency Dolby Vision (LLDV) signal. The Sony player can basically be set to force everything to Dolby Vision, so any 4k disk I play, whether its HDR or DV, gets output as DV, as well as streaming apps like Netflix and Amazon Video. The picture on my 4k Sony projector looks great now with Dolby Vision, primarily because it's benefitting from the dynamic tone mapping aspect of Dolby Vision. Pretty cool outcome for not much cost (400 for the Vertex2 plus around 200 for the player).


----------



## m0j0

Not sure if this is related to my HDFury Vertex2 setup using Dolby Vision or not, but I've watched a few older 4k movies that have a good amount of film grain recently, and previously, I just did not like watching movies with film grain in them at all, but now, I don't seem to mind at all! I watched Gladiator last night and it was beautiful, even with film grain. I can't explain why, but it makes me happy to know that film grain is no longer something that bothers me with my setup!


----------



## lizrussspike

You are living the TR and DV dream now @m0j0. I have a diva with my projector and love what it does. Watch 300 as that is pretty sweet as well in 4K with some grain, and with your TR set up, should be fun.


----------



## m0j0

lizrussspike said:


> You are living the TR and DV dream now @m0j0. I have a diva with my projector and love what it does. Watch 300 as that is pretty sweet as well in 4K with some grain, and with your TR set up, should be fun.


Thanks man! I actually have the 300 4k blu ray but haven't watched it on this setup yet. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## squared80

The monopoles you have for the side surrounds - how are those working for you? Very close quarters, that's why I ask. I have a longer room than yours, but it's just as narrow, so I was planning on using bipoles due to their close proximity to the listener.


----------



## m0j0

squared80 said:


> The monopoles you have for the side surrounds - how are those working for you? Very close quarters, that's why I ask. I have a longer room than yours, but it's just as narrow, so I was planning on using bipoles due to their close proximity to the listener.


The LSiM 703's are working great as side surrounds! I have on occasion had them pointed a bit away from the MLP but nowadays I run them pointing straight, though they are several feet forward of the MLP so I get a little bit of off axis, which seems just right for the tweeter in them.


----------



## niterida

squared80 said:


> The monopoles you have for the side surrounds - how are those working for you? Very close quarters, that's why I ask. I have a longer room than yours, but it's just as narrow, so I was planning on using bipoles due to their close proximity to the listener.


I tested all sorts of different locations for side surrounds in a 7.1 config in a narrow(ish) room and decided the 2 best locations were either in front at 80deg so listeners are off-axis or directly behind the outisde seats and pointing AT the wall so the sound bounces back towards the listener. Both positions reduced the hotspotting quite a bit, with the bouncing setup actually my preferred option !! 

Michael - my Empire Cinema is coming along - got a few more Storm Troopers and a couple of wall mounted Death Star and Millennium Falcon lights. On the hunt for some X-Wing and Tie fighters to hang from the ceiling. Will post some pics when I get my new phone with a decent camera.


----------



## m0j0

niterida said:


> I tested all sorts of different locations for side surrounds in a 7.1 config in a narrow(ish) room and decided the 2 best locations were either in front at 80deg so listeners are off-axis or directly behind the outisde seats and pointing AT the wall so the sound bounces back towards the listener. Both positions reduced the hotspotting quite a bit, with the bouncing setup actually my preferred option !!
> 
> Michael - my Empire Cinema is coming along - got a few more Storm Troopers and a couple of wall mounted Death Star and Millennium Falcon lights. On the hunt for some X-Wing and Tie fighters to hang from the ceiling. Will post some pics when I get my new phone with a decent camera.


That sounds like a great idea @niterida, thanks! And awesome to hear about your Empire Cinema additions! Very exciting!


----------



## m0j0

Haven't posted about this yet in my theater thread, but I've been experimenting with a new seat setup. Here's a couple pics.


----------



## m0j0

As I've been experimenting with my new seat setup and location, I haven't been feeling that great about the surround sound lately. I decided to rerun Audyssey last night and that fixed things right up! Now back to a very fun and dynamic sounding movie experience! Because I added height to my seat, I ended up needing to tilt the front speakers upward a bit, to more or less match the tilt of the center channel. I also had to adjust the front left and right speaker locations a bit to get back that really nice centered stereo imaged sound for my MLP seat. May need to also bump up the atmos speaker trim levels a bit, but will play that by ear for now and ease into it.


----------



## Chris Young

Wow looking at those pictures I'd say it's getting real now. 
You go man.


----------



## m0j0

Chris Young said:


> Wow looking at those pictures I'd say it's getting real now.
> You go man.


Yeah, it’s definitely getting real! This seat hits so hard it feels like it will literally crack ribs. I run the amps at 6 clicks from max to keep things from getting too intense, but I figure that’s a good problem to have. It’s a lot of fun watching movies and does really give a great sense of realism to the movie experience. Eventually I will add back my BOSSBack and also probably add a few BK LFEs like you have.


----------



## niterida

I don't have my own thread for my theatre so I thought I would post this here :








On its way for Xmas - will look awesome on the floor directly in front of the seats  
Still won't be anywhere near as good as all your stuff


----------



## m0j0

niterida said:


> I don't have my own thread for my theatre so I thought I would post this here :
> View attachment 3167513
> 
> On its way for Xmas - will look awesome on the floor directly in front of the seats
> Still won't be anywhere near as good as all your stuff


Love it! So cool!


----------



## Chris Young

Hello All,

A couple weekends ago I went over to visit with Michael at his Dark Side theater. The entryway is totally awesome and the pictures don't do it justice. It really is a beautiful entrance with great details throughout. I went there to check out Michael's theater but was primarily there to check out his Boss riser including his testing Boss riser chair. I had lots of questions. And Michael took time and answered them all. Thank you sir.

The Test Chair-

Michael gave me some fantastic instructions to take the throne on that BOSS. We're talking about a ride at a theme park here.
The Demo material we kept it simple and put on some good BEQ'd movies and kept the volume at a nice listening level. Maybe -15. The Sound Stage for the movie was wide and tall, probably taller feeling than the actual screen, he has 12 foot ceilings in this theater. The 4 Atmos speakers are high up the walls angled down just right that they made the height of the audio dome feel full and endless.(Bigger then the room actually was) Another thing I noticed was the side surrounds. I mentioned to him that I really like the fact that the speakers that were off to the side didn't draw your attention to them with sound beaming at your ears by saying there is a speaker sitting right next to me. I've heard it and even tested it in the past and a it's distraction rather than an enveloping experience. To be fair I did not sit in the far left or right seat right next to the speaker only the 2 middle chairs did I test out. The volume of the sides were just right and felt like it filled in each side of the bubble of the space. Along with the airiness of the ribbon Tweeter he added to the top of his surround speakers aiming towards the back of the room really helped fill the side and rear areas of the room. In a near field were 2 Polk Rear surrounds which filled out the bed layer nicely. Even with them so close to the main seats they filled out the bubble of sound without drawing the speakers to their presents.
Now for the Boss. WOW did I feel the impact from his Boss riser. I'm lost for words. The sheer impact and displacement on my body. Wow. This Riser hits you very hard and makes you feel the movie scene that you are experiencing. Michael's Riser goes Way Beyond the impact I experience on my BOSS low riser. But I should expect that with all of the trials and testing he does to his riser from the multi stacked inner tubes to using a thicker surround and bigger motor 12 inch drivers, one would expect this but yet the bass frequencies go into the single digits with ease and without distraction or pushing your hearing to their limits. Wobble factor was a lot of fun. Not once did I experience sick or dizzy feelings from this impactful chair. The chair had impact from head to footrest. This setup is just shy of D-Box and that system will give you tilt motion. A BOSS and D-Box together would be an End Game factor for TR if that's what ones into. If I remember correctly the chair consists of five 12 inch drivers including one on the back Boss which was nicely set up for it's impact level yet was dialed in with a good balance to the rest of the drivers below. Michael definitely has me thinking about the more advanced 12 inch drivers over the JBL but for now I will keep plugging along with my future plans to use the JBLs I have and expand on my riser. Maybe even the flip with the drivers facing up. I look forward and wait to find out what Michael comes up with next. 
One thing that was way cool in the Dark side theater was it is a total dark movie watching experience. If its one thing I liked was that the speakers are covered in Black Velvet throw over material. With any light Reflections coming from the screen bouncing off the top and sides of the speakers and subwoofer up front it totally dissolved the light and blocked it. That's a big deal folks. The illusion is maintained watching your movie. Check out the Dark side theater thread for more on this totally blacked out theater. 
It was definitely a fun time going to The Darkside theater and meeting Michael. My hat's off to you sir thank you for having me over. It was a blast. 
Have Fun,


----------



## m0j0

Chris Young said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A couple weekends ago I went over to visit with Michael at his Dark Side theater. The entryway is totally awesome and the pictures don't do it justice. It really is a beautiful entrance with great details throughout. I went there to check out Michael's theater but was primarily there to check out his Boss riser including his testing Boss riser chair. I had lots of questions. And Michael took time and answered them all. Thank you sir.
> 
> The Test Chair-
> 
> Michael gave me some fantastic instructions to take the throne on that BOSS. We're talking about a ride at a theme park here.
> The Demo material we kept it simple and put on some good BEQ'd movies and kept the volume at a nice listening level. Maybe -15. The Sound Stage for the movie was wide and tall, probably taller feeling than the actual screen, he has 12 foot ceilings in this theater. The 4 Atmos speakers are high up the walls angled down just right that they made the height of the audio dome feel full and endless.(Bigger then the room actually was) Another thing I noticed was the side surrounds. I mentioned to him that I really like the fact that the speakers that were off to the side didn't draw your attention to them with sound beaming at your ears by saying there is a speaker sitting right next to me. I've heard it and even tested it in the past and a it's distraction rather than an enveloping experience. To be fair I did not sit in the far left or right seat right next to the speaker only the 2 middle chairs did I test out. The volume of the sides were just right and felt like it filled in each side of the bubble of the space. Along with the airiness of the ribbon Tweeter he added to the top of his surround speakers aiming towards the back of the room really helped fill the side and rear areas of the room. In a near field were 2 Polk Rear surrounds which filled out the bed layer nicely. Even with them so close to the main seats they filled out the bubble of sound without drawing the speakers to their presents.
> Now for the Boss. WOW did I feel the impact from his Boss riser. I'm lost for words. The sheer impact and displacement on my body. Wow. This Riser hits you very hard and makes you feel the movie scene that you are experiencing. Michael's Riser goes Way Beyond the impact I experience on my BOSS low riser. But I should expect that with all of the trials and testing he does to his riser from the multi stacked inner tubes to using a thicker surround and bigger motor 12 inch drivers, one would expect this but yet the bass frequencies go into the single digits with ease and without distraction or pushing your hearing to their limits. Wobble factor was a lot of fun. Not once did I experience sick or dizzy feelings from this impactful chair. The chair had impact from head to footrest. This setup is just shy of D-Box and that system will give you tilt motion. A BOSS and D-Box together would be an End Game factor for TR if that's what ones into. If I remember correctly the chair consists of five 12 inch drivers including one on the back Boss which was nicely set up for it's impact level yet was dialed in with a good balance to the rest of the drivers below. Michael definitely has me thinking about the more advanced 12 inch drivers over the JBL but for now I will keep plugging along with my future plans to use the JBLs I have and expand on my riser. Maybe even the flip with the drivers facing up. I look forward and wait to find out what Michael comes up with next.
> One thing that was way cool in the Dark side theater was it is a total dark movie watching experience. If its one thing I liked was that the speakers are covered in Black Velvet throw over material. With any light Reflections coming from the screen bouncing off the top and sides of the speakers and subwoofer up front it totally dissolved the light and blocked it. That's a big deal folks. The illusion is maintained watching your movie. Check out the Dark side theater thread for more on this totally blacked out theater.
> It was definitely a fun time going to The Darkside theater and meeting Michael. My hat's off to you sir thank you for having me over. It was a blast.
> Have Fun,


Thanks for the positive words of encouragement Chris! I enjoyed having you over and running through some movies with you! Also, thanks for the demo clips you provided! Will definitely be checking them out soon to try and dial things in even better. Hopefully we can do it again soon sir!


----------



## m0j0

Here's the latest TR chair setup. I added two Buttkicker LFE's to the bottom of the chair. There is a piece of plywood on the top of the seat and these BK's screw into that plywood, plus I added a ratchet tie down strap to help secure the wood to the seat.


----------



## m0j0

Been doing some more tuning of the surround sound setup. I used the Dolby Atmos Demo Disc from Aug 2018, which has test tones for 7.1.4, then fired up Decibel X on the iPad and placed it on my MLP at ear height. I then set my AVR to -15mv, then tuned each base level speaker to 72db all the way around, with the atmos speakers being tuned a bit higher at 76db all the way around. Did some testing and really liked how everything sounded and is accurately moving sound objects around the theater. In fact, I was watching a movie with the wife last night, and she commented that it sounded and felt like a bird flew past her in the movie. She NEVER comments on such things, so that seems to indicate that it made a big enough improvement for her to notice that and call it out. She then of course realized she had given me a compliment on the system and said, "yeah, it's good, but not compared to how much time you spend working on it"...


----------



## m0j0

Been awhile since I posted anything new. I built a 2nd HT seat and moved my old one over to my wife's seat. Here's a picture of it, with bracing connecting the seats to ensure the bottom part stays secure and doesn't jump up during big HT hits. Also, switched over from the BK's to 6.5 inch drivers under seat.


----------



## m0j0

Another thing I've been using a lot in the HT is a Zidoo Z9X media player. This is strictly being used to watch local MKV rips of my 4k blu rays. It has the latest MediaTek chipset that supports Dolby Vision and uses the VS10 engine to play other non-DV content at the best picture quality. It really is amazing technology. It works so well that I have now begun ripping all of my 4k blu ray collection to disk!


----------



## m0j0

A little Jungle Cruise action in the HT last night...


----------



## Gurot123

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## m0j0

In the process of swapping out my old seats for Valencia Tuscany theater seats, and building new sub riser platform for the seats so I can run some cone up subs enclosed in tubes (HovereZe).


----------



## SBuger

^^^ looking real good Michael ....already loving the look of your new HeZe CU platform with what you have so far and the looks of that new seat!! NICE!! Looks super comfy, supportive, and classy too  ...and now it's dead center for your MLP 

Ahhh double stacked tubes for CU ...cool!! I know I sure love mine. What tubes are those, they look good?


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> ^^^ looking real good Michael ....already loving the look of your new HeZe CU platform with what you have so far and the looks of that new seat!! NICE!! Looks super comfy, supportive, and classy too  ...and now it's dead center for your MLP
> 
> Ahhh double stacked tubes for CU ...cool!! I know I sure love mine. What tubes are those, they look good?


Thanks Shelby! Hoping to get the other seats on today, and still waiting for the 18" Fi Audio sub to come, but until then, I can work on tuning the CU subs a bit. Yeah, the seats feel pretty good for sure. A bit on the firm side, but that's how I prefer it actually, though I expect that to change as I break them in a bit. I really like the lumbar support though! Didn't think I would as I never use that in my SUV, but the ones in these are much better! As for the tubes, these are the FeNIX 16x3.00 tubes.


----------



## SBuger

m0j0 said:


> Thanks Shelby! Hoping to get the other seats on today, and still waiting for the 18" Fi Audio sub to come, but until then, I can work on tuning the CU subs a bit. Yeah, the seats feel pretty good for sure. A bit on the firm side, but that's how I prefer it actually, though I expect that to change as I break them in a bit. I really like the lumbar support though! Didn't think I would as I never use that in my SUV, but the ones in these are much better! As for the tubes, these are the FeNIX 16x3.00 tubes.


Cool! Yeah, that Fi 18IB should be killer in the mix!! Awesome on the FeNIX 16x3 tubes. If I ever have to change my tubes out, that’s what I’m gonna get as well. Thanks for the info. 

Cool on the good lumbar support for your seats. As far as the firmness goes on the seating, yeah I thought my Pembrokes were a little on the firm side as well when I first got them. But over time they did break in to be just about perfect feeling. Real comfy, but firm comfy. I actually think firmer is better for TR transfer, as I’m sure are aware of as well. That is one of the things I noticed right away when I changed to the Pembrokes from my older softer recliner, is the overall TR feel was quite a bit better (with the same TR gear).


----------



## m0j0

After about a week, got the theater all back together with the new platform and seats. Also added an 18 inch sub up front and got around to painting the stands for the rear atmos speakers.


----------



## m0j0

Under my MLP seat, I had setup two 12" drivers toward the rear of the seat and an 18" driver farther back. Originally, I was going to just center the 18" driver on a 26" platform to give me room to fit a fat 24" x 4.0 tube around it. After setting it up though, I realized the 18" is a little too far back from the seat, so I did some chopping and moved it forward about 3 inches closer. I also added a piece of plywood on top and removed the feet I had on the platform, and also cut an 18" hole in the center, which I hope will let me push it a bit harder without the driver cone hitting the plywood base.

Before:










After:


----------



## AVSero

m0j0 said:


> In the process of swapping out my old seats for Valencia Tuscany theater seats, and building new sub riser platform for the seats so I can run some cone up subs enclosed in tubes (HovereZe).


I'm on the cusp of finally doing my build. Couple of questions for you. Are those 2x4's that you are using for the sub riser platform? What is the total height on that riser?

Is there a reason you don't have drivers under the front inner tube's and you only have them on the backs?


----------



## m0j0

AVSero said:


> I'm on the cusp of finally doing my build. Couple of questions for you. Are those 2x4's that you are using for the sub riser platform? What is the total height on that riser?
> 
> Is there a reason you don't have drivers under the front inner tube's and you only have them on the backs?


They are 2x6’s. No reason I don’t have drivers in the front. If you have the drivers, you should add them up front and in the rear. As for height, about 7 inches for the bottom part of the riser, and about 10 1/2” with tubes and 1 3/4” piece of plywood.


----------



## AVSero

m0j0 said:


> They are 2x6’s. No reason I don’t have drivers in the front. If you have the drivers, you should add them up front and in the rear. As for height, about 7 inches for the bottom part of the riser, and about 10 1/2” with tubes and 1 3/4” piece of plywood.


Thanks. Another thought I had, I initially had thought about trying to get plywood on top to be as small as possible to see if I could get it more discreetly under the recliners. I see that you have it coming out a bit. 

From the looks of it, It's like a step so you don't have to jump up on the recliner. Is that the thinking? If so, do you like it like that. I may do it like that as it would probably be a jump up to get there for my kids, I would be ok as I'm tall.


----------



## m0j0

AVSero said:


> Thanks. Another thought I had, I initially had thought about trying to get plywood on top to be as small as possible to see if I could get it more discreetly under the recliners. I see that you have it coming out a bit.
> 
> From the looks of it, It's like a step so you don't have to jump up on the recliner. Is that the thinking? If so, do you like it like that. I may do it like that as it would probably be a jump up to get there for my kids, I would be ok as I'm tall.


It works well both ways. I had it more discreet before and it looks fine, but is more convenient for the wife and kids to have that step up.


----------



## m0j0

A few pics of my theater from today


----------



## m0j0

A couple of notes on recent changes. I turned the Aperion super tweeters sitting on the front speakers back to facing forward (had them facing toward the rear for awhile). I set the crossover to something like 10 or 11KHz as well (at 0db). On the side speakers, I also have a pair of super tweeters. I found that moving the side speakers forward a bit more helped get a better effect with surround sound. The super tweeters on the sides are set to 8KHz crossover (at 0db). In Audyssey MultiEQ-X, I added about .5db to the side and back surrounds and about 6db to the atmos speakers. That seemed to give the best overall surround sound effect in my HT.

On the HT seats, I am using springs under the HoverEze on my main seat in lieu of tubes up front. This seems to give better movement due to the 18 inch cantilevered driver moving the platform from the back and the drivers/tubes in the middle acting a bit like a fulcrum. I noticed that with this configuration that the recliner seemed to tilt down/forward just slightly, so I added some 3/4 plywood squares under the front feet to slightly elevate the recliner. That seemed to really do the trick and now everything feels level/normal and not tilting forward. I also found that I could put a screw through the holes in the seat frames to help keep the seat from bouncing around (got tired of having to readjust the seats on the platform after a heavy TR session). Also, on the HT seats I created a cardboard frame and glued some black velvet to it, then used some small strips of double sided tape to place in over the controls on the seats. The lights are so bright I couldn't stand them and the light can't be turned off (in a blacked out HT, light is a no no). This was a compromise and, although it makes it a little difficult for someone not familiar with where the controls are to work it, it's still possible to make out the button functions while reducing the brightness greatly.


----------



## SBuger

Great updates Michael!! The HT is looking fantastic, and sounds like you found some real nice tweaks for a number of things as well, that’s always cool 

Yeah I agree, lights from the seat controls in a blacked out room is a no no huh. I couldn’t handle the lights on mine either.


----------



## m0j0

SBuger said:


> Great updates Michael!! The HT is looking fantastic, and sounds like you found some real nice tweaks for a number of things as well, that’s always cool
> 
> Yeah I agree, lights from the seat controls in a blacked out room is a no no huh. I couldn’t handle the lights on mine either.


I had a co-worker over and he previously told me he had seen the new Matrix in theaters and didn't think it was a good movie. I demo'd a scene in my theater and he agreed, totally awesome movie! Being able to experience seemless surround sound plus atmos and also feel the hits and gunshots all combined makes for a totally different movie experience.


----------



## SBuger

m0j0 said:


> I had a co-worker over and he previously told me he had seen the new Matrix in theaters and didn't think it was a good movie. I demo'd a scene in my theater and he agreed, totally awesome movie! Being able to experience seemless surround sound plus atmos and also feel the hits and gunshots all combined makes for a totally different movie experience.


That's awesome, and yep, makes all the difference!!


----------



## m0j0

Made some small tweaks to my front left/right speakers and side surrounds. I have the Aperion super tweeters sitting on top of these speakers and decided to try a different type of config. My Polk 705's up front seem to be best toed in but still slightly off axis, so basically I point them at the outside of my seat/shoulder on each side. Usually, I also point the Aperions in the same line, but this time I decided to point them across the room at the far seat for each. I also changed up the side surround setup. Before, I was pointing the 703's straight across (they are a little forward of me so not exactly 90 degrees) and I had the Aperion's pointing straight back to the back wall. I thought that was a decent setup, but this time, I tried a different approach. I angled the 703's forward (away from my seated position) about 10-15 degrees and also the Aperions kind of naturally angle in a similar but reversed position, making a sort of SDA type array config. I reran Audyssey and it seemed to make a pretty significant improvement in my surround sound accuracy and envelopment. Everything just felt more accurate and sounds seemed to move around the room better than before. Not sure if I will keep the setup long term, but so far, I like what I am hearing from it. It's good to experiment and try different things sometimes!


----------



## AVSero

m0j0 said:


> In the process of swapping out my old seats for Valencia Tuscany theater seats, and building new sub riser platform for the seats so I can run some cone up subs enclosed in tubes (HovereZe).


@m0j0 
In these pictures your platforms have a bit of wood on the back. Is this for balance?

Could you let me know what the measurements are on those? (not talking about the riser with the drivers in it, but the platform each of the recliners sits directly on).


----------



## m0j0

AVSero said:


> @m0j0
> In these pictures your platforms have a bit of wood on the back. Is this for balance?
> 
> Could you let me know what the measurements are on those? (not talking about the riser with the drivers in it, but the platform each of the recliners sits directly on).


I did that for the middle seat only, as I was planning to put an 18" driver cone down on the back of that top piece of plywood, and add an add-on riser to the back to correspond with it (so I could put a tube down to match up to the 18" driver).

I have about 119" total width to work with in my small HT, so I went with 38" width for all three seats. For depth, the outside seats are 40", to match the riser below, and the middle seat is 66" in depth, to account for the 18" driver with 24" tube.


----------



## AVSero

m0j0 said:


> I did that for the middle seat only, as I was planning to put an 18" driver cone down on the back of that top piece of plywood, and add an add-on riser to the back to correspond with it (so I could put a tube down to match up to the 18" driver).
> 
> I have about 119" total width to work with in my small HT, so I went with 38" width for all three seats. For depth, the outside seats are 40", to match the riser below, and the middle seat is 66" in depth, to account for the 18" driver with 24" tube.


Thanks a bunch for the measurements. I'm hoping to go get my lumber on Saturday.


----------



## Atclz1975

That's incredible.


----------



## Taurean26

Great Setup @m0j0 ! Really liked and loved reading through the whole journey of your Dark Side Theater. 

Aperion super tweeters is something I am reading for the first time, Is there a thread of yours or others where I can learn more about it on the setup and install.


----------



## m0j0

There was a few reviews I read awhile back that got me interested. The tweeters on my Polks are ok, so I wanted to get something that would liven things up a bit on the high end (aka bring more energy) and felt these planar super tweeters could get me that. Another benefit is that you can angle them and experiment to see what works best in your room. I think they sound amazing for sound effects and any kind of musical instruments, which don't otherwise stand out for me with my Polk towers.


----------

